#ubuntu-no 2010-11-05
<virtuelv> jaja
<virtuelv> http://digitizor.com/2010/11/05/ubuntu-to-ditch-x-for-wayland/
<jo-erlend> virtuelv, det der er spenstig, synes jeg. 
<olebrom> Noen her som drifter courier-imap tjeneste med shared-folders?
<olebrom> Er det noen som har forslag til annen imap-server som støtter shared-folders?
<olebrom> (det er en "artig" feil hvis en subfolder av en shared-folder blir slettet, så er det stor fare for at hele shared-folderen blir fjernet fra serveren når en klient utfører en subscribe sjekk)
#ubuntu-no 2010-11-06
<comradekingu> http://www.sweclockers.com/forum/17-linux-och-ovriga-operativsystem/964174-guide-installera-ubuntu-10-10-a/
#ubuntu-no 2010-11-07
<jo-erlend> er det bare meg, eller er windows 7 ekstremt dårlig egnet for virtualisering? 
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: det stemmer
<jo-erlend> det er så tregt her at jeg trodde det hadde blitt noe feil med KVM :)
<jo-erlend> jeg brukte over tre timer på å installere det. Fedora gikk på ca en halvtime, noe jeg syntes var veldig tregt, ettersom maverick gikk på under 20. 
<jo-erlend> nærmere fire timer, har det faktisk gått.
#ubuntu-no 2011-10-31
<zid_> hvordan formulerer man den "last seen" kommandoen igjen her?
<stianhj> Noen som vet om CSS 3D transform funker i noen webkit-nettlesere på Linux?
<si-m1> fungerer i chrome i alle fall
<si-m1> http://www.webkit.org/blog-files/3d-transforms/morphing-cubes.html
<si-m1> er vel bare å teste
<stianhj> si-m1: ja den roterer, men ikke i 3D.. mangler -webkit-perspective
<si-m1> ah k
<stianhj> hos meg hvertfall..
<si-m1> så greit ut her
<stianhj> hvilket skjermkort har du?
<si-m1> et gammalt geforce
<stianhj> kan være det er driver-greier med Intel..
<stianhj> ser at eg har GLX version 1.2, og hvis jeg kjører google-chrome --enable-compositing, får jeg error om at jeg trenger GLX version 1.3
<si-m1> haha, testa develtools
<si-m1> den markeringa ble veldig kul på en spinnende kube
<xt> hehe
<xt> ja
<xt> stianhj: korleis skal det sjå ut?
<si-m1> heh, perspective fungerer i alle fall
<si-m1> endra den nå
<si-m1> xt: velg container og endre -webkit-perspective til 200
<xt> heh
<si-m1> he he
<xt> spin 8s inifinte lenear
<xt> wth!
<xt> si-m1: uuu
<xt> FOV!
<si-m1> need 3d effects at turan
<si-m1> he he
<stianhj> xt: det skal se ut som den har dybde.. hos meg blir den bare smalere og smalere til den er beint på.. så blir den bredere..
<xt> si-m1: spinner.gif!
<stianhj> ingen perspektiv, dybde
<xt> stianhj: virker fint her
<si-m1> xt: jeg lagde spinner.svg
<stianhj> xt: og du har nvidia og?
<xt> jau, og chromium 14
<si-m1> dette er chrome 16.0.912.12 dev
<stianhj> jeg har chromium 15
<stianhj> og intel..
<stianhj> vurderer ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<stianhj> hvis det er driver problemer da
<si-m1> inteldriverne pleier jo å fungere feilfritt
<si-m1> pretty much
<stianhj> xt, si-m1: funker WebGL hos dere og da?
<si-m1> jepp
<si-m1> http://workshop.chromeexperiments.com/bookcase
<si-m1> stakkars laptop
<si-m1> vifta fyrte opp nuh ja
<stianhj> Unforunately your browser does not support WebGL..
<stianhj> Unfortunately*
<si-m1> prøv å oppgradere chromium
<si-m1> eller noe slikt
<xt> stianhj: jess, virker
<xt> si-m1: plutselig såg eg for meg 3d-grafer osv
<xt> i turan
<xt> :P
<si-m1> alt blir bedre med 3d
<si-m1> høhø
<xt> jepp
<xt> 3 eller mindre ganger så bra
<stianhj> si-m1: jeg er jo på siste stabile versjon, xt er på forrige versjon og det funker..
<si-m1> mm.. merkelig :p
<si-m1> kanskje man må skru det på i about:config
<si-m1> det er mulig jeg har gjort det en gang
<xt> stianhj: funker 3d utanfor nettlesar då ? :)
<xt> si-m1: njet
 * xt har fresh install
<si-m1> about:config fins visst ikke i chrome heller
<si-m1> hehe
<stianhj> si-m1: jeg kan kjøre chromium --enable-compositing .. da får jeg GLX version error
<si-m1> aha
<si-m1> er vel kanskje autodetect på runtime da
<stianhj> sikkert ja
<stianhj> hmm, blir driverene installert for den spesifikke linux kernel versjonen jeg er på
<xt> stianhj: funker 3d utanom nettlesar?
<xt> glxinfo | head
<xt> direct rendering: Yes
<xt> server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<xt> server glx version string: 1.4
<stianhj> xt, ja glxgears f.eks.
<stianhj> jeg har glx version 1.2 som sagt
<stianhj> direct rendering: Yes
<stianhj> og intel
<stianhj> nei, here goes nothing
<jo-erlend> http://video.ubuntu.com/live/
<stianhj> bacon
<stianhj> jo-erlend: hva er det som skjer?
<jo-erlend> Ubuntu Developer Summit.
<jo-erlend> det er der hvor alt arbeidet for de neste seks månedene skal planlegges og hvor mål skal defineres og sånt.
* jo-erlend changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: Velkommen til Ubuntu Norge. Still spørsmål og vent på svar | Ubuntu Developer Summit er i gang. http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/remote/
<stianhj> kult, var ikke klar over at det var nå
<jo-erlend> startet for ti minutter siden omtrent.
<stianhj> neat.. men så var det dette med jobbing d.a.
<stianhj> da...*
<jo-erlend> alt legges ut i etterkant.
<jo-erlend> håhå, nå får kritikerne varme tastaturer. :)
<Sakarias> hva har dem bestemt seg for?
<jo-erlend> har ikke kommet så langt enda. sabdfl snakker om tv, telefoner, tabs, etc.
<jo-erlend> men han sa noe sånt som at han gjerne skulle fått Linus Torvalds og esr til å bli interessert i UX og at de i såfall helt sikkert ville mute lydstreamen. :)
<Berge> UX?
<Berge> Ubuntu Summit?
<jo-erlend> brukeropplevelse.
<Berge> Opplevelse!
<Berge> Hva skjedde med UI?
<jo-erlend> det er en del av det.
<Berge> Jeg vil ikke ha en opplevelse, tror jeg.
<jo-erlend> tror det er vanskelig å unngå gitt. :)
<jo-erlend> Velkommen til Ubuntu Norge. Still spørsmål og vent på svar | Ubuntu Developer Summit er i gang. Oversikt: http://uds.ubuntu.com/tracks/ og http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/remote/
* jo-erlend changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: Velkommen til Ubuntu Norge. Still spørsmål og vent på svar | Ubuntu Developer Summit er i gang. Oversikt: http://uds.ubuntu.com/tracks/ og http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/remote/
<stianhj> det funket dårlig
<stianhj> ingen css 3d transform på meg :(
<xt> får installere windows
<xt> der virker ting
<Berge> xt: Har hørt at ting er bra i OS X!
<Berge> Men nånå, ingen trolling (-:
<xt> nah, dataspill virker ikkje
<xt> bare windows.
<Berge> CSS 3D Transforms er vel ikke akkurat spill?
<Berge> Mer nettleser?
<xt> alt som har med grafikk virker i windows
<xt> 3 skjermer på linux og 3d feks…
<Berge> hihi
<Berge> Jeg tror jeg aldri har satt opp et system med tre skjermer.
<xt> Berge: not even a troll!
<Berge> Pft, masse styr virker i Lunixen også for tiden.
<Berge> Og jeg har kranglet med skjermdrivere i Windows til den store gullmedaljen.
<Berge> Det er vel mer at _alt_ er drit og ræl (-:
<jo-erlend> xt, spennende runde dette her, i så henseende.
<xt> jo-erlend, næh, du er alltid altfor optimist
<xt> kom tilbake når det _virker_
<xt> Berge: ja, I don't like computers, I like what I can do with them
<Berge> xt: mm
<jo-erlend> enig i det.
<xt> jo-erlend enig?
<Berge> xt: Jeg liker noen datamaskiner, da. Fortrinnsvis uten slike ting som grafikk.
<xt> Berge, ja, det er sant
<jo-erlend> enig i at alt er elendig.
<xt> jo-erlend, ja, skjønte det. Bare skjønte ikkje at du faktisk var enig i noko smo helst
<xt> :)
<jo-erlend> hehe, ok.
<Berge> (=
<Sakarias> for å opprettholde balansen, så får jeg være uenig da :P
<stianhj> Berge: jobber som web utvikler.. det er 27 andre personer på huset med OSX.. nei takk :P
<Berge> stianhj: (Jeg tullet (-: )
<xt> stianhj: web-utvikler, forresten :)
<stianhj> i know ^^
<stianhj> bah.. ja, greit
<xt> gunstig å stave eige yrke rett :)
<Berge> xt: web er et fint adjektiv!
<Berge> Eler noe.
<xt> typisk det, e-post-signaturer o.l. med feilstave eige yrke
<xt> tillitvekkande.
<jo-erlend> proffadvokatene@hotmail.com
<Berge> xt: CVer er de beste.
<stianhj> Må det være bindestrek, eller kan jeg skrive webutvikler?
<Berge> Det skal være uten bindestrek
<Berge> (IMHO, rett nok.)
<Berge> Språkrådet og jeg er litt uenige her (-:
<Sakarias> spraakraadet
<jo-erlend> rotelenkje
<Sakarias> verdensveven
<jo-erlend> råtelenkje? :)
<xt> stianhj: du kan velge :)
<stianhj> er det en 404 side det?
<xt> stianhj: 404-side :)
<jo-erlend> mhm... Eller pekeren til en.
<stianhj> xt: :P
<Berge> stianhj: Generelt, om du lurer på om to ord skal skrives sammen, skal de nesten uten unntak det.
<xt> stianhj, kor glad er du i IE?
<jo-erlend> hehe, jeg har egentlig ikke bindestrek i navnet mitt, men da jeg fant det ut, så var jeg såpass gammal at jeg bare fortsatte med det, sånn apropos feil bruk av bindestrek. :)
<xt> jo-erlend, og eg som trudde du var så glad i endring til noko Nytt og Bedre? :)
<Berge> stianhj: (Unntakene er «for øvrig» og … det er et til, jeg har glemt det.)
<jo-erlend> :)
<stianhj> xt: "kjempeglad"
<xt> :)
<stianhj> Jobbet nylig på et prosjekt for en stor kunde, der IT-ansvarlig hadde satt opp IE9 til å ha "Browser mode: IE9" og "Document mode: IE7" som standard på alle maskinene deres. Det var jo gøy å jobbe med..
<xt> ugh
<stianhj> Indeed
<si-m1> lenkeråte er et bra ord
<si-m1> og vevkjerring
<si-m1> hirr
<si-m1> men det siste ble vel aldri på trykk
<jo-erlend> vevkjerring? :)
<si-m1> http://www.sprakrad.no/Sprakhjelp/Raad/Dataspraak/
<si-m1> webutvikler :D
<jo-erlend> haha
<si-m1> lynmelding er også bra
<si-m1> SoS og OSS er rimelig dårlig erstatning av FAQ
<jo-erlend> lynmelding fungerer veldig bra, synes jeg.
<Malin> hva blir SoS i den sammenheng?
<jo-erlend> spørsmål og svar.
<xt> Berge: dette er sånn som du liker: webserver inni mirken http://dev.weechat.org/post/2011/10/31/Shorten-URLs-with-own-HTTP-server
<Berge> xt: haha, glimrende oppleg
<xt> det er faktisk det :)
<Berge> (Oppleg er nynorsk.)
<xt> fint å skumme gjennom backlog på
<Berge> mm
<Berge> Jeg har sett folk ha kroker i irssi som åpner nye taber i nettleseren med URLer og slikt.
<xt> mykje fin kode, base62-encoda ascii i kilden for å servere favicon t.d.
<xt> Eg likar.
<Berge> base62!
<xt> ah, nei, sorry
<xt> base64 for favicon
<xt> bare URL-ane som blir lagra i 62
<xt> ein slik innebygd redirect
<jo-erlend> tøft. Hadde vært kulere med en Unity Quicklist for det da. :)
<jo-erlend> well. Ikke helt det samme, når jeg tenker meg om. Det hadde vært kult å ha i tillegg. :)
<Malin> åj, det der ser nice ut, skal fikse det
<Malin> men ikke nå :)
<Malin> nye fontene i terminalen er jo ganske nice
<Malin> ser ut som jeg har en helt annen font nå etter jeg kjørte clean install av Ubuntu her
<jo-erlend> mhm. Monospace.
<Malin> aha
<Malin> men hvilken var det før?
<Sakarias> urlserver funker greit :P
<jo-erlend> det så veldig fint ut.
<Sakarias> http://178.79.174.151:60203/
<Malin> Sakarias: så du poster en link sånn?
<Sakarias> Malin: hæ?
<jo-erlend> motsatt. Når noen nevner en link til deg, så får du dem samlet i et webUI.
<Malin> Sakarias: jeg bare ?! eh... ?
<Malin> jeg tror ikke jeg hang helt med på den :)
<jo-erlend> malin, hvis jeg sier "her er en lenke til deg: http://developer.ubuntu.com", så får du lenken på en hjemmeside så du kan ha oversikt over lenkene på ett sted.
<jo-erlend> her har det for eksempel blitt postet fire lenker siden klokka var 16:00. Med mye rot rundt, så kan de være kjipe å finne igjen.
<Sakarias> ikke med urlserver :)
<Malin> ah
<Malin> aha
<Malin> litt seint på dagen :)
<zid_> hvordan formulerer man den "last seen" kommandoen igjen?
<jo-erlend> !seen zid_
<lubotu3`> I have no seen command
<jo-erlend> zid_, du kan bruke /nickserv info nick for å se når noen sist har vært på irc.
<dageriv> http://www.nrk.no/spillelister/christine.splist
<dageriv> hvordan høre på denne lydfilen med ubuntu?
<superos> dageriv: Tragisk.
<Berge> Kanskje moonlight klarer brasene?
<superos> dageriv: Send en klage.
<dageriv> jeg sendte en klage
<dageriv> fikk email tilbake
<dageriv> 2 sec
<dageriv> http://folk.ntnu.no/dageriv/s.png
<Berge> NRK er en gjeng nisser på dette området, intet nytt under solen.
<dageriv> men klarer fint å høre på nettradio
<dageriv> er bare opptak som er problemet
<superos> Er det arkivene som er silverlight?
<dageriv> yep
<Berge> Nettradioen finnes jo i MP3 (-:
<superos> i gamle dager i theora (R.I.P media.hiof.no)
<superos> Men denne streamen som silverlight server må det da være mulig å få tak i på en eller annen måte?
<Berge> http://www.nrk.no/tjenester/lyd/ - masse MP3.
<Berge> superos: Ja, med moonlight
<dageriv> okey prøver igjen med moonlight. får håpe det ikke krasjer
<dageriv> http://folk.ntnu.no/dageriv/s.png
<dageriv> har ikke særlig mye kontroll. boksen er bare svart
<dageriv> :P
<Berge> Stabilt.
<Berge> Hvilket skjermkort og skjermdrivere har du?
<dageriv> ati mobility radeon
<dageriv> vet ikke hvordan jeg finner ut hvilke drivere jeg bruker
<superos> dageriv: Måneformørkelse?
<dageriv> superos: ja
<dageriv> haha
<Berge> dageriv: Har du valgt å bruke ufrie drivere?
<dageriv> derav navnet kanskje
<dageriv> ja, proprietære FGLRX
<Berge> Hos meg henger tydeligvis bare chromium med moonlight.
<dageriv> måtte pakke ut xpi filen og øke MaxVersion i install.rd for at firefox ville la meg installere
<dageriv> ellers sa den bare at firefox 7.x.x ikke støtter den
<Berge> Jeg installerte moonlight-plugin-mozilla, og da virket det ut av boksen i Fx hos meg.
<Berge> Rett nok med Fx 3.6.
<dageriv> er moonlight-plugin-mozilla en pakke fra ubuntu sine repoer?
<Berge> Ja.
<jo-erlend> dageriv, funker moonlight i fx7?
<dageriv> jo-erlend: har avspilt christine sin sending i fem minutt nå, har ikke krasjer så langt
<dageriv> (gjorde det forrige gang jeg prøvde)
<dageriv> har fx 7.0.1
<jo-erlend> ah. Jeg trodde ikke at den var kompatibel i det hele tatt.
<dageriv> mhm måtte endre max version i install.rd som sagt :P
<jo-erlend> mener noen i #moonlight sa at den ikke lot seg kompilere til nyere versjoner av fx eller noe.
<jo-erlend> nice. :)
<dageriv> http://dvikan.no/how-to-fix-could-not-be-installed-because-it-is-not-compatible-with-firefox-6-0/
<jo-erlend> dageriv, hvordan pakker du xpi-filen igjen?
<dageriv> xpi filer er zip filer
<jo-erlend> takker.
<jo-erlend> ah, ok.
<dageriv> der krasja moonlight etter 10 min
<jo-erlend> å.
<superos> dageriv: Det det noe interessant i kildekoden til den sida som kan lokalisere streamen direkte? Kan du legge kildekoden ut på en pastebin?
<dageriv> du vil ha html koden til siden der avspilleren er?
<superos> ja takk :-)
<dageriv> to sec
<zid_> takker jo-erlend :)
<dageriv> http://ideone.com/4DlMI
<dageriv> åå
<dageriv> den fikk ikke med seg slutten
<superos> dageriv: Er dette html-koden til siden etter at moonlightspilleren har lastet?
<dageriv> ja
<Berge> Endrer moonlight DOMen?
<dageriv> Berge: vet ikke
<superos> Ok, da er det noe javscript magic her.
<superos> ligger jo bare en span der med en id.
<dageriv> superos: jeg tror jeg vet hva du prøver på
<dageriv> kanskje det er en variabel inne i en js fil som kan endres til .mp3 eller noe slikt
<zid_> Har fått til USB minne-pinne med Chrome (Chromium) til å boote og greier, men får ikke søren ikke ubuntu ImageWriter til å skrive hverken XP iso eller XP img filer som er bootbare til USB'en med Ubuntu ImageWriter altså...
<zid_> Chrome OS har ikke WiFi enda da men...
<zid_> og er vel litt "buggy" fortsatt i options...
<superos> dageriv: Kanskje noen her inne har et tips om å bruke wireshark el til å finne stream-url mens du spiller den av.
<zid_> det var da voldsomt så lite info man kunne presentere her uten å bli stemplet som "flooder" ;-)
<Berge> Det var ikke på denne kanalen, i så fall.
<zid_> ???
<zid_> jøss
<zid_> kanskje ny freenode policy da??
<Berge> Ja.
<Berge> Dvs, ikke akkurat ny.
<zid_> mener/mente :)  det er gibson.freenode servern jeg er logga på da men :)
<Berge> Freenode har kicket folk for flooding i evigheter.
<dageriv> superos: se her: http://folk.ntnu.no/dageriv/s.png
<dageriv> det lastes også ned js kode for wma avspiller i samme slengen
<zid_> men hva konstituerer flooding da? i channelen til kompisene mine snakker vi så det ryker etter :))))
<Berge> zid_: Limte du inn noe, f.eks.?
<Berge> Du klarer ikke å skrive så fort at det manifesterer seg som flooding.
<zid_> ah
<zid_> ja visst :) 7 linjer :)
<zid_> + kommentarer ja :)
<zid_> oki da var iallefall det oppklart :)
<superos> dageriv: Fikk en url til slutt som kan spilles av. Er det et musikkprogram det der?
<superos> dageriv: totem "http://nettradio.nrk.no/php/includes/asxgen.php?channel=nrk-petre&start=2011-10-29 20:00:00&end=2011-10-29 22:00:00&out=0&offset=0&bitrate=160"
<superos> dageriv: Denne også iflg totem: mms://straumod.nrk.no/rod/petre/petreh_111029_20.wma
<superos> dageriv: mms streamen spilles fint av i MPlayer og kan dumpes til fil med mplayer mms://straumod.nrk.no/rod/petre/petreh_111029_20.wma -dumpstream -dumpfile christine.asf
<dageriv> superos: NICE
<superos> Funket det for deg?
<dageriv> yep
<dageriv> totem spiller det av i firefox
<dageriv> superos: ble veldig glad i deg nå :)
<superos> dageriv: Ikke overdriv :-)
#ubuntu-no 2011-11-01
<jo-erlend> haha, jeg syntes det var noe veldig rart med klokka. Hadde glemt å sette den tilbake til Oslo :)
<dageriv> http://folk.ntnu.no/dageriv/s.png
<dageriv> hva har skjedd med guien i nautilus?
<jo-erlend> dageriv, prøv alt+f2 og killall gnome-settings-daemon og se om det hjelper?
<dageriv> nå ble ting enda mer fucka her
<dageriv> nå fikk resten av unity samme gui style
<Malin> ah ,om guiet i nautilus er fucked
<Malin> skriv: sudo killall nautilus
<Malin> så start opp nautilus igjen
<Malin> skjer her fra tid til annen også, uten at jeg aner hvorfor
<Malin> er noe veldig standard gnome
<Malin> men kanskje smart å starte opp gnome-settings-daemon om den gjorde alt likens
<dageriv> Malin: det funket bra
<dageriv> en restart funket ikke, som jeg prøvde først
<Malin> flotters :)
<Malin> gjorde det ikke?!
<dageriv> nei
<Malin> men skulle gjerne funnet ut når det der skjer jeg altså
<Malin> for jeg har ikke klart å legge merke til om det skjer ved noen spesiell grunn
<dageriv> når jeg skal avslutte pcn må jeg trykke avslutt to ganger
<dageriv> irriterende
<Malin> ja
<Malin> altså du trykker opp til høyre og shut down ?
<dageriv> ype
<dageriv> yep
<Malin> ah, for man får opp en dialogbos?
<Malin> *boks
<Malin> sant?
<dageriv> yep
<Malin> ja, det er litt irriterende, samtidig er det vel i fall man trykker feil?
<Malin> skulle gjerne hatt en egen reboot-knapp der
<dageriv> ah jeg jeg mener ikke sånn
<Malin> ah
<dageriv> jeg må gjøre samme prosedyre to ganger på rad
<Malin> du må trykke på den shut down knappen i drop-downmenyen to ganger?
<dageriv> ja
<Malin> det må jo være veldig galt. Det skjer ikke her
<dageriv> det er mulig det kun skjer når jeg trykker restart
<dageriv> har en pc stående på golvet her
<dageriv> hva er raskeste måten å finne ut ip adressen til den? :P
<Malin> er det denne bugen mon tro? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/831828
<lubotu3`> Ubuntu bug 831828 in Ubuntu "Need to press "Shut Down" button twice to power off" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<dageriv> er kun strøm og nett koblet til
<Malin> er den koblet til en router?
<Malin> som du har tilgang på?
<dageriv> ja er nett og strøm på den, ikke noe mer
<dageriv> har tilgang til switchen den er koblet til
<Malin> så om du har tilgang på routeren den er koblet til, så bør det vel være ei liste der over hvilke maskiner + ip som er koblet til den?
<Malin> kanskje det finnes en kommando
<dageriv> har ekstern skjerm på skrivebordet mitt, men det er ork å strekke meg ned og koble til :P
<Malin> :)
<jo-erlend> dageriv, hvis det er offentlig IP du lurer på, så kan du bruke http://minip.no for eksempel. Er det en intern ip, så kan du bruke ifconfig i en terminal.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Pft, minip.no har jo ikke AAAA.
<jo-erlend> :)
<Berge> Du vil heller bruke noe som gir deg et ærlig svar.
<Malin> jo-erlend: men hvordan skal han finne ip-en på boksen han ikke har tilgang på med ifconfig?
<Malin> han trenger jo vite ip-en til maskinen før han koble seg opp mot den antar jeg?
<jo-erlend> ah, ok.
<Berge> (http://ip.frsk.net/ f.eks.)
<jo-erlend> dageriv, i såfall er nmap svaret.
<Malin> jau
<Berge> Hvilket problem skal dageriv løse?
<jo-erlend> finne IPen til en boks i nettverket.
<Berge> IP-adresse.
<jo-erlend> hehe
<Berge> nmap -sP er jo en klassiker.
<jo-erlend> du har forresten rett. Det er vel bare et spørsmål om tid før Apple lanserer noe iPen og da ligger jeg vel tynt an hvis jeg bruker det om noe annet. :)
<Malin> nmap -sP 192.168.0.0/16 mulig det er noe bedre måte?! :S i følge --help er det noe i den duren
<Malin> ipen?
<Berge> Malin: Det tar en halv evighet å nmap-e et /16, altså.
<Berge> Skann nå bare ditt eget subnett.
<Malin> ja, det ser sånn ut :S
<Malin> men jeg aner ikke hva 16 og 8 betyr
<Berge> Det er subnettmaske.
<Malin> jeg kan ikke mer enn jeg nettopp skummet igjennom av --help til nmap :)
<Berge> Det kan du lese om i hvilken som helst nettverk 101-guide.
<jo-erlend> malin, du kan bruke fra og til. For eksempel 102.160
<jo-erlend> bah
<jo-erlend> 192.168.0.0-128
<Berge> Finn eget subnett med ip(1), bruk nmap.
<Malin> jau, men nå er det vel dageriv som har størst behov for å finne den ipen da
<Berge> Det jeg sier er allmengyldig (-:
<dageriv> jeg bet tenna sammen og strekte den lange kroppen min over og ned, og koblet til en skjerm og tastatur
<Malin> Det Berge sier har det med å være temmelig presist, men ikke rent sjeldent så er det vanskelig for meg å forstå. Jeg er vel temmelig noob :p
<Malin> dageriv: nice :)
<Berge> dageriv: Feigt! (-:
<Malin> Berge: har du ikke hørt at det enkle ofte er det beste? ;)
<dageriv> har ikke lyst til å scanne subnettet på en studentby
<jo-erlend> dageriv, husk hvordan det føltes neste gang du tenker på å ikke bruke nmap :)
<Berge> dageriv: Ditt eget subnett? Hvorfor ikke?
<dageriv> det er ikke mitt
<Berge> Malin: Pft, langt enklere å ikke bøye seg (-:
<dageriv> eller det vil si, det er vel "mitt" subnett
<Berge> dageriv: Nei, jeg anerkjenner ikke immaterielt eierskap. Jeg mener «subnettet du er på». (Jeg trodde det var åpenbart (-: )
<Malin> Berge: jo, men hva er raskest? Finne ut hva man skal skrive av diverse flag til nmap, eller ta den tunge jobben med å bøye seg?
<Berge> dageriv: (Med «du» mener jeg maskinen din.)
<dageriv> men har ikke lyst til å få nettrafikken min gjennomgått pga noen røde flagg tenner seg hos admin folka
<Berge> Malin: Jeg ga flaggene til nmap.
<Berge> Malin: Dertil er det klart mest lærerikt å pinge litt.
<Berge> dageriv: Hvilken studby?
<Malin> finnes gui til nmap :) og da er det morro å sjekke ut hvilket os folk kjører. Eller i alle fall det eneste jeg har klart å bruke det til :p
<dageriv> berg på ntnu
<Berge> dageriv: Ingen fare.
<Malin> Berge: ja, jeg er enig i at det virker som det er mer å lære ved å kjøre nmap
<Berge> Ingen røde lamper tennes ved et ICMP-sveip over et subnett.
<Malin> jeg ble jo litt nysgjerrig
<jo-erlend> malin, det kan være nyttig å bare vite hvilke maskiner som svarer og ikke.
<dageriv> Berge: hvordan vet du dette?
<Malin> jo-erlend: ja
<Berge> dageriv: Jeg har jobbet i ITEA.
<jo-erlend> dageriv, akkurat når det gjelder disse tingene, tror jeg du kan stole på Berge :)
<Malin> Berge har erfaring med hva som skal til før det blir krise ;)
<Berge> (Og vært nettass for studbynett.)
<dageriv> jeg forstår
<jo-erlend> Berge, apropos... Hva er det som får sirene og de røde lampene til å sette igang? :)
<Berge> s/ITEA/NTNU IT/ rett nok. (Jeg klarer aldri å venne meg til det der.)
<dageriv> jo-erlend: du leste tankene mine
<jo-erlend> nå kommer han sikker til å nekte for at de assisterer, sånn som Tony Soprano: «There is no mafia». ;)
<Berge> Å kontakte botnett-kontrollere, plutselig svært mye eksport av data, nmap-e tungt enkelte tjenernett.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Det er flere bjeller, men ikke så mange som ringer proaktivt.
<Berge> Og det er ingenting i IT-reglementet som sier at man ikke kan port- eller pingskanne her og der.
<dageriv> Berge: hva lagres egentlig av trafikk? lagres applikasjonslagdata som f.eks. http?
<Berge> dageriv: Du har vel uansett v6 på Berg?
<Berge> dageriv: Nei.
<jo-erlend> nei, det skulle vel egentlig bare mangle, synes jeg. Det er jo ikke akkurat så veldig fiendtlig at det gjør noe. Blir vel sammenliknbart med å se om det er lys i vinduene.
<Berge> NTNU lagrer noe netflow, men jeg vet ikke om det er full eller samplet.
<dageriv> har ipv6 adresse ja
<Berge> jo-erlend: Der ser du!
<jo-erlend> ;)
<Berge> jo-erlend: *mobbe*
<jo-erlend> hehe
<Malin> lurer på når jeg får ipv6-adresse jeg, men så har jeg jo canal digital også da
<Berge> Vi som lever i fremtiden, vet du!
<Berge> Malin: Det blir en stund til. Du får skrive til dem og be dem oppgradere deg til DOCSIS 3.
<Malin> Berge: ja, jeg føler meg som en dinosaur i it-verdenen på et vis
<jo-erlend> jeg hadde IPv6-adresser jeg, en gang i tiden. Men så glemte jeg å bruke dem og nå har de sikkert gått ut på dato :)
<dageriv> så jeg trenger ikke å bekymre meg for at ntnu kan utlevere mine google søkeord til politiet
<dageriv> det er godt å høre
<Berge> Malin: I mellomtiden kan du få en tunnel fra HE.
<Berge> dageriv: Nja.
<Malin> da må jeg få en iten innføring i hva DOCSIS 3 er, samtidig føler jeg at jeg har større problemer her i verden på en måte
<Malin> fra HE?
<Berge> dageriv: Googlesøkerordene har ikke NTNU (de deler Google pent ut til politiet for deg).
<Berge> Malin: Hurricane Electric tilbyr gratis v6-tunneler.
<Malin> ah, hva er fordelen med det? Er det litt samme prinsippet som å kjøre en proxy?
<Berge> dageriv: NTNU har dog en ekkel historie på mye annen logging. http://www.universitetsavisa.no/student/article10230.ece er sikkert interessant.
<Malin> eller koble seg via proxy for å forsøke å være mer presis
<Berge> Malin: SÃ¥nn ca.
<Berge> Bare at det gjelder for all v6-trafikk.
<Malin> skjer mye rart på ntnu
<Berge> dageriv: (Jeg forsøkte å poke journalisten for å få en oppfølgingssak, men han svarte aldri.)
<Malin> f.eks. hender det at det lekker ut info om folk og sånt
<jo-erlend> malin, det er muligens ikke det største problemet i verden, men det må kunne sies å være det største problemet med internet for entusiastiske hjemmeabonnenter.
<Berge> IPv4-mangel er antagelig det største problemet på Internett, dog.
<Malin> jo-erlend: det er sant
<Malin> men vil jeg oppleve noe forskjell i opplevelsen av bruken ved å få en mer moderne ip-adresse?
<Berge> Du vil få raskere torrenting fra folk med IPv6!
<Berge> Og skilpadden vil bevege seg.
<jo-erlend> malin, for din del ville det betydd at du helt sikkert fikk så mange IP-adresser som du ville ha. Det betyr at du ikke behøver å bruke NAT, som betyr at ting som VoIP plutselig begynner å fungere og at du kan koble til ssh for to forskjellige maskiner i nettverket uten spesiell konfigurasjon, etc.
<Berge> Men som jo-erlend sier, ende-til-ende-tilkobling for alle maskinene dine er killerargumentet for v6 for min del.
<jo-erlend> folk er ikke klar over hvor mange av hverdagsproblemene deres som kommer av IPv4 og ingenting annet.
<Berge> Men likevel sitter du der uten v6? (-:
<Malin> jeg får færre stoppesteder på veien?
<Malin> hm.. interessant
<Berge> Nei, det gjør du ikke.
<Malin> damn
<Berge> Flere, mest, om du tunnelerer.
<Malin> men trenger jeg flere ip-adresser? :)
<Berge> Ja.
<Berge> Du har flere enn én enhet på Internett.
<jo-erlend> malin, du er kjent med porter, for eksempel at ssh lytter på port 22? Du har én port per IP-adresse. Siden du bare har én offentlig IP-adresse, så betyr det at du bare kan ha én ssh-server kjørende på port 22 i nettverket. Dvs, du kan sette opp port forwarding i routeren din og sånt, men da må du også huske hvilken port som hører til hvilken server.
<jo-erlend> jeg mener... Du har en av hver port per IP-adresse. :)
<Malin> jo-erlend: ah, nå skjønner jeg :D
<Malin> det er jo eh.. genialt faktisk
<Malin> om en kan kjøre mer på samme ip
<Malin> eh ikke samme ip
<Malin> men samtidig
<Malin> på samme port mener jeg vel
<Berge> Det var vel også et slags argument (-:
<jo-erlend> hver maskin får sin adresse. Ingen forskjell mellom intern og ekstern IP-adresse. Du har bare internett-adresser.
<Malin> ah
<Berge> jo-erlend: Eller hver sine!
<Berge> Du får mange om du slår på privacy extensions.
<jo-erlend> eller hver sine.
<Malin> men hvordan fungerer det lokalt med tanke på lan?
<Berge> Bunkevis.
<Berge> Malin: Eh, bra?
<Berge> Hva er et LAN?
<jo-erlend> malin, ingen forskjell på det, bare at hele lanet blir tilgjengelig for utverdenen med mindre du låser det ute, eller inne avhengig av hvordan du ser det.
<Berge> Ikke at NAT gir deg noen sikkerhet.
<jo-erlend> vel... Det tar unna noe.
<Berge> Knappest.
<Berge> Det finnes jo en haug forskjellige måter å slå hull i NAT på
<Berge> Folk overgår jo hverandre i å finne onde hacks for det.
<jo-erlend> ja, men det tar unna litt mindre sofistikerte greier. Netbus for eksempel :>
<dageriv> jeg vil påstå nating beskytter endel
<Berge> jo-erlend: Ingenting ikke maskinen din uansett ikke lytter på?
<Berge> dageriv: Da må du forsvare påstanden.
<dageriv> fordi man ikke i utgangspunktet kan snakke med maskinene bak routeren
<Berge> I utgangspunktet. Men så kan man likevel.
<Berge> Og trusselbildet i dag er jo ikke at OSene har remote exploits bare ved å være påslått.
<dageriv> jamen det krever litt og komme igjennom, jeg vet av bare en metode og da må man få offeret til å besøke en webside
<Berge> I så fall burde jo ikke-NATede nett oppleve vesentlig flere suksessfulle angrep.
<jo-erlend> nei, det er uansett _ikke_ noe argument for NAT.
<Berge> dageriv: Det at _du_ ikke kjenner dem, betyr ikke all verdens (-:
<Berge> dageriv: Du er på ikke-NATet nett hjemme.
<dageriv> Berge: godt poeng.
<dageriv> du slenger på en smiley bak bare sånn i tilfelle jeg skulle bli lutt furt
<Berge> Moderne OS lytter jo uansett ikke med noe som er utnyttbart.
<Berge> I så fall blir de jo bare eid av andre, infiserte maskiner på samme RFC1918-nett.
<jo-erlend> NAT er noe faenskap, uansett.
<Berge> dageriv: Ja (-:
<jo-erlend> hehe
<dageriv> ta sånne windows exploits da, hvis man er natet vil man ikke kunne utnytte de, fordi man ikke kan snakke med den aktuelle maskinen
<jo-erlend> men man kan jo det, åpenbart.
<Berge> Maskinen forsøker fint å slå hull i NATingen på en rekke måter. Men det er irrelevant, fordi Windows har egen brannvegg.
<Berge> Dog, om maskinen er eid av noe litt moderne, er det mer enn sofistikert nok til å slå hull i både Windows' brannvegg og NATingen din.
<Berge> Og ikke minst forsøke å angripe maskiner på samme RFC1918-nett, som sagt. Og da er du innenfor NATingen likevel.
<jo-erlend> det er derfor sikkerheten i nettlesere er så ekstremt viktig.
<Berge> Stuxnet kan både UPnP, SOCKS-proxying, ymse Skype-supernode-hack og andre metoder.
<dageriv> la oss anta at at det ikke er mulig å åpne en port til en pc kan en router som NATer, er du da enig at NATing gir litt sikkerhet?
<dageriv> s/kan/bak/
<jo-erlend> hehe
<Berge> Uh, om vi antar at alle angrepsvektorne ikke finnes, er jeg enig i at de ikke finnes
<Berge> Men, vel.
<Malin> Berge: om hva er bra? :) jeg bare så for meg det var bra
<jo-erlend> hvis du først skal drømme, så kan du jo like gjerne drømme om at det ikke finnes uhumskheter på internet? :)
<Berge> dageriv: Men ja, om du har en ikke-patchet maskin som lytter på en eller annen port bak et NAT, som ikke kan UPnP eller andre triks, gir NATingen deg en sikkerhet.
<Berge> Ingen sikkerhet en hvilken som helst annen brannmur ville gitt deg, selvsagt.
<Berge> Og jeg mener en slik brannmur uansett ville være til hinder mer enn nytte, siden den ville være i veien for ende-til-ende-Internett, med all herligheten det fører med seg.
<jo-erlend> der sier du noe.
<Berge> (Hvor igjen rask torrenting antagelig er gullargumentet i disse dager, men også filoverføring, telefoni, IM og slikt er andre kandidater.)
<dageriv> Berge: javel jeg gir meg. men det er bare fordi jeg ikke har nok kunnskap om tricksing med NATing. trodde det krevde endel(at man faktisk måtte levere noe javascript etc)
<Berge> dageriv: Nei, siden NAT er et ondt hinder mer enn enn brannvegg, kommer jo alle moderne OS med et arsenal av måter å komme rundt.
<Berge> Windows har f.eks. teredo slått på ut av boksen, som gir deg IPv6 når alt klaffer.
<Berge> Bang, rett ut av NATingen din.
<Berge> Og alle OS kan jo UPnP i disse dager, så de kan be ruteren om å lytte på en port for deg og sende alle dataene på porten rett til deg.
<Berge> Bang igjen.
<Berge> Dette er det som kommer påslått ut av boksen. Det finnes andre triks (-: Skype har f.eks. et supernodeopplegg for å snylte på andres båndbredde.
<jo-erlend> dageriv, nettverkssikkerhet er avhengig av at det som er i nettverk er sikkert. Du kan sette opp et gjerde rundt et hus, men du låser døra på huset likevel og du stoler ikke automatisk på at alle som er der, hører hjemme der.
<Malin> hvem sin båndbredde snylter den på da da?
<Berge> Malin: De som blir supernoder sin.
<Berge> Som du blir på litt magisk vis.
<Malin> jaha?
<Berge> Malin: http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/security/universities/
<Malin> så om noen ringer naboen min med skype, så kan de begynne å snylte? (regner med det ikke funger sånn men :S )
<Berge> Ja.
<Berge> Skype-samtaler er jo egentlig P2P.
<Berge> Men siden folk er bak NAT, må man gjennom NATingen på noe vis.
<Berge> Så om Skype-klienten din finner ut at den ikke er bak NAT, kan den finne på å ringe hjem og si at den er en supernode.
<jo-erlend> dageriv, med andre ord, selvom NAT hadde gitt en sånn type sikkerhet, så hadde det ikke vært lurt å stole på det. Det er lurere å sikre hver PC.
<Berge> Da vil andre Skype-klienter (bak NAT) patche telefonsamtalene gjennom supernoden.
<Malin> vil det si at jeg egentlig bare burde skru av hele nat-en? eller blir det samme som å fjerne det der gjerdet fordi folk kan jo alltids komme seg igjennom
<Berge> Malin: Canal Digital gir deg bare fire offentlige IPv4-adresser.
<Berge> Så du bør skru av NAT om du har færre enheter som skal på nett enn fem.
<jo-erlend> men det er jo faktisk ikke så ille.
<Berge> Men jeg skal legge meg, tenker jeg.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Nja, jeg må NATe v4.
<Berge> Vi har sikkert tolv enheter på nett bare her i huset.
<Berge> Pluss gjeste-WLANet.
<Malin> Berge: spørs vel om det er mer enn 5 enheter til sammen som er på nett, men kanskje
<jo-erlend> joda, det må jeg også. Men for å være en ISP på privatmarkedet er det ikke så ille å tilby flere IP-adresser.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Det burde være normalen.
<Berge> Men ja, sove.
<Berge> *poff*
<jo-erlend> mhm
<Malin> åj, det står at to trådløse enheter er koblet til routeren min, men står ikke noe om ip
<Malin> må sjekke mac-adressa mi
<Malin> hehe, var mine enheter i alle fal, men dukker visst opp uten ip i routeren
<Malin> nei, natten nå ja. natti :)
<Trond--> Det er ikke alltid Ubuntu auto-connecter opp mot det trådløse nettverket for hver gang jeg starter opp PC'en.
<superos> Hei, vi fikk canal digital bredbånd i går. Etter det har vi hatt litt trøbbel. Først må vi slå av og på bredbånndsmodemet hver gang vi kobler en ny maskin på et av de 3 uttaka vi har i leiligheten. Sist sliter jeg med å få tildelt dhcp-adresse på det uttaket vi har. Noen som har erfaringer med Canal Digital og deres tildeling av dhcp-adresser? Er den 'normal'?
<superos> Kan det ligge igjen noe dhcp-informasjon på min boks eller i modemet som gjør at dhcp-tildeling kan være vanskelig eller begrenset?
<superos> Ok, testet to ganger nå og har funnet ut at etter boot må jeg release min dhcp for deretter be om ny. Da er jeg på nett. Rett fra boot er jeg ikke på nett lenger.
<superos> Er dette noe galt med mitt oppsett, eller er det cAnal Digital som har en annen måte å gi ut dhcp-adresser på?
<superos> route sier at min gateway er 'slettebakken...' som er sikkert navnet på en boks et godt stykke fra her jeg bor (og ikke som før boksen ute i gangen/192.168.1.1.....tror det var slik før).
<Promille> Finnes det noen norsk-engelsk/engelsk-norsk ordbok for linux? Tenker da primært gratis, og helst ikke noe som må emuleres gjennom wine
<Malin> wine is not an emulator :) men skjønner jo poenget :) Nei, jeg veit ikke om noen ordbok i farten :S
<si-m1> clue er bra
<Promille> si-m1: vet du om det er en linux versjon av clue?
<si-m1> http://code.google.com/p/clue-dictionary-client/
<Promille> men da må du allerede har ordbøkene, det er bare for å kjøre en lisensiert versjon, sant?
<Promille> fattig student, har ikke råd til lisensen ;)
<Berge> Fattig NTNU-student?
<Berge> I så fall betaler NTNU for deg.
<Promille> UiO
<si-m1> disse universitetene pleier å ha clue lisens
<Promille> Ok. Får høre litt rundt da :) Takker
<si-m1> evt. så fins den kanskje på loginserveren til uio
<si-m1> prøv å kjøre clue
<si-m1> tipper den ligger i store
<Berge> store!
<Berge> Bruker UiO fortsatt store?
<Promille> Store?
<si-m1> Berge: si det, bare så de hadde tatt det ibruk sånn ca. samtidig som ntnu offisielt sluttet å støtte det
<Berge> haha
<Berge> Veldig bra.
<si-m1> jeg fikk den artige jobben med å oppgradere perl i store en gang :P
<si-m1> det er moro når hele store bruker perl i store
<Berge> auauau
<Berge> Kondolerer.
<Promille> Uio + Store på google ga meg http://www.uio.no/tjenester/it/maskin/linux/hjelp/programmer/store.html . Takk for hjelp folkens ;)
<si-m1> det var omtrent den tiden jeg sluttet å bruke perl
<si-m1> Dato: 2011-10-06
<si-m1> oj oj
<si-m1> oppdatert dok og greier
<si-m1> Promille: jau, vet ikke om den fins i store, var bare vill gjetning, men er jo rimelig kjapt å finne det ut :)
<Promille> Har ikke vært borti store før, så må lese meg opp på det først, så vet ikke hvor "rimelig kjapt" det går da men :p For gå ned å spørre IT etterpå
<si-m1> Promille: /store/bin/clue
<si-m1> se om den fins
<si-m1> eller lignende sti
<si-m1> evt. bare skriv clue
<si-m1> bør vel ligge i PATH
<Berge> ssh -X må til. Eller noe.
<si-m1> er cli
<Berge> hah
<Berge> ah, mente jeg.
<Promille> jeg sitter på min personlig maskin, ikke en UiO maskin da
<si-m1> ah, trodde alle studentene fikk tilgang til den loginserveren
<Promille> jeg har tilgang til vpn til uio (vpn.uio.no) og det ser ut som de fleste programmene er dumpet på en disk der
<Promille> Lisensen bare inkludert til ansatte ved UiO dessverre..
<Promille> https://app.uio.no/programvare/produkt/5419.html
<si-m1> råttent.. :p
<si-m1> kanskje det er studentrabbat
<si-m1> Student price: NOK 950,- (single-user licence, PC or Mac)
<si-m1> (The recommended price is NOK 6 000,- including VAT.)
<si-m1> åhå.. de vet at ta seg betalt
<si-m1> kunne jo nesten ansatt noen til å skrive av ordlista til clue og gitt den ut gratis
<si-m1> er jo ikke som om du kan ta copyright på kunnskap om engelsk versjon av norske ord
<si-m1> noen burde lage en wiki for dette
<Sakarias> clue er massivt dyrt ja
<si-m1> http://www.freelang.net/dictionary/norwegian.php
<Sakarias> evnt bare translate.google.com :P
<elzapp> http://code.google.com/p/clue-dictionary-client/
<Malin> eh. jeg har jo gjort det før, men finner rett og slett ikke ut hvordan jeg gjorde det igjen :S Hvodan importerer jeg google calendar i Evolution?
<xt> nice, emh sin clue
<elzapp> :)
<xt> har brukt hans versjon sidan 2005 eller så, farger og greier, nydelig :)
<Malin> si-m1: det har du jo i grunn rett i, regner med clue baserer seg på en annen kilde osv også?
<Malin> 6000kroner for cue?!
<elzapp> Og den virker (by accident) med databasen fra demoen til clue
<Malin> *clue
<Malin> men hvordan er egentig google translate vs clue?
<si-m1> clue er bare en ordbok
<si-m1> ordliste heter det vel
<si-m1> google translate forstår litt gramatikk i tillegg
<Malin> si-m1: jau
<Malin> og den er gratis
<si-m1> jau, men du har ikke tilgang til den på samme måte som clue
<Malin> men savner noe som kan forklare ord. Det gjør forsovidt bokmålsordboka da
<Fuzzy76> er keyserver.ubuntu.com nede for dere også?
<Malin> det er også et argument
<Malin> ja, ja, jeg får prøve å finne ut hvordan jeg importerer google calendar i evolution :)
<Fuzzy76> nvm, det var bare en veldig ikke-standard port som brannmuren min ikke likte
<RoyK> hei - har en klient her hvor det er satt lokale no_NO.ISO8859-1@bokmal - det ser ikke ut til å stemme så bra med ubuntu - er det noen grei måte å løse dette globalt uten å sette LC_* osv?
<Brumle> RoyK: LC_navn=innhold navn_på_program argumenter
<Brumle> variabelen LC_navn vil da være tilgjengelig for programmet "navn_på_program" som en miljøvariabel så lenge det kjører
<RoyK> Brumle: tenkte mer på å eventuelt lage et alias for no_NO...
<RoyK> jeg følger ikke med på i18n så godt, men er det sånn at nb/nn_NO nå skal erstattes av no_NO...@bokmal/nynorsk?
<Brumle> RoyK: kan se om det å legge den inn i  /etc/locale.alias  hjelper
<RoyK> ok
<Brumle> men hva som skal inn der har jeg ikke aning om
<Berge> RoyK: Hva mener du med en klient?
<RoyK> en bruker
<Berge> no_NO.ISO8859-1@bokmal høres veldig Solaris ut.
<RoyK> feil ord
<Berge> Vel, få hin til å sette et annet locale?
<Berge> Et som er installert, helst.
<RoyK> ah - mulig han har en gammel sun-boks
<RoyK> jeg har bedt ham sette nb_NO
<Berge> Du vil nok ha nb_NO.UTF-8
<Berge> Ev. en_DK.UTF-8
<RoyK> med en gammel solaris-maskin?
<Berge> hm?
<Berge> Jeg antok at problemet oppstår når han logger på en Linux-maskin?
<Berge> Ubuntu, egentlig, siden vi er på denne kanalen.
<RoyK> ja, men _fra_ en solaris-boks
<Berge> Ja?
<Berge> Det er derfor jeg foreslår at han setter locale eksplisitt for den boksen selv.
<Berge> Linux-boksen, altså.
<Berge> Eventuelt slår av SendEnv-options i sshd_config.
<xt> nn_NO, tenker eg
<Berge> xt: en_DK!
<RoyK> det var det jeg ba om...
<Berge> RoyK: Hva ba du hve mom?
<Berge> hvem om, sågar
<RoyK> xt: han er sunnmøring, men eg trur han nyttar bokmål på maskinane sine :P
<Berge> xt: http://www.vl.no/kultur/bibelen-for-var-tid/ forresten.
<RoyK> Berge: til brukeren - han er oppegående nok til å endre .profile :P
<Berge> xt: En særs habil anmeldelse.
<Berge> (Ei særs habil melding.)
<Berge> RoyK: Folk som bruker urgammel Solaris er ofte det (-:
 * RoyK lurer på når vi må bytte ut de Vax-station-boksene
<xt> Berge…
<RoyK> :)
<Berge> xt: Hva nå? (=
<RoyK> Berge: jeg tror kanskje "melding" er litt dårligere enn "omtale" i den sammenhengen :P
<Berge> RoyK: Å?
<Berge> Melding er en streit oversettelse av anmeldelse i hodet mitt.
<RoyK> mulig, jeg ville ha brukt "omtale", og så kan det jo hende ikke alle er så opptatt av nye utgaver av bibelen
<Berge> Flere aviser jeg leser bruker melding.
 * RoyK leste bibelen2 - på god nynorsk - MYE bedre :D
<Berge> Og det er en anmeldelse av språket i nyutgivelsen av Bibelen, ikke anmeldelse av Bibelen i seg selv (-:
<RoyK> Berge: mulig jeg er ute og sykler her på språkbiten - du får ha meg unnskyldt :)
<xt> Berge: men kvaliteten språket er då rimelig irrelevant om ikkje stoffet er relevant
<Berge> RoyK: xt og jeg har til stadighet samtaler om språk (-:
<Berge> xt: !
<xt> Berge: elles kan ein då likegodt lese ordboka
<RoyK> Berge: det er sunt :)
<xt> mykje god nynorsk der
<Berge> xt: Det er det jo ikke.
<Berge> Det er jo knapt en fullstendig setning i ordboken.
<Berge> Og 78/85-utgaven av Bibelen ble toneangivende for nynorskbruk.
<xt> er det eit krav òg no!
<Berge> Det er et krav!
<xt> MAKAN
<Berge> Jah, flate!
<xt> Ok, dårleg døme
<xt> mykje dårleg nynorsk
 * RoyK holder seg til Edda - mye god nynorsk der...
<Berge> I Bibelen?
<Berge> Knapt!
<xt> I ordboka.
<Berge> ah
<Berge> Ja.
<xt> RoyK: Berge prøver å få meg til å lese Ringdrotten
<xt> trur det er bra
<xt> men treng tid til overs.
<Berge> Du vil sikkert like den bedre enn Bibelen, i alle fall.
<xt> :D
<xt> heiter det bibelen med stor B altså?
<Berge> Klart.
<xt> men berre om den Eine Bibel då?
<xt> eller alle biblar?
<RoyK> det er jo eit egennavn...
<Berge> Som RoyK siker.
<Berge> siker, faktisk. Sier. (Jeg kan ikke skrive for tiden.)
<si-m1> det fins jo flere bibler
<Berge> Ringdrotten skrives også med stor forbokstav.
<xt> ja, men bibel er jo eit vanleg ord òg
<Berge> Ja, og det skrives med liten b.
<Berge> Det er vel ikke tvil om hvilken bibel det menes med Bibelen?
<Berge> Den gode bok!
<xt> bibel: (s.) (gresk) [-en, -bler, -blene] eg. brev, bok, men brukt som felelsnavn på alle skriftene i Det gamle og Det nye testamentet
<si-m1> the bible of french cooking
<xt> står med liten b i clue! :P
<si-m1> hehe
<RoyK> http://www.nob-ordbok.uio.no/perl/ordbok.cgi?OPP=bibelen&
<Berge> bibelkunnig
<Berge> ~kunnig som har god kjennskap til Bibelen
<Berge> Merk eksempelsetningen.
<Berge> 1 i bf eint: skriftene i Det gamle og Det nye testamentet eit skriftord frå B-en
<xt> Berge, ja, er med på at det er lov, men ville vite om det var lov uten
<xt> og det trur eg det er
<Berge> Det er det.
<Berge> Men jeg mente jo Bibelen.
<xt> den jødiske?
<xt> :P
<Berge> Det er jo bare GT!
<Berge> Og litt toraer.
<RoyK> toraer?
<xt> mm
<Berge> Jeg tror man skriver «den hebraiske Bibel», egentlig.
<Berge> Men jeg ble brått usikker.
<RoyK> men på samme vis som Bibelen er eit namn på norsk, så er jo Koranen også eit namn
<Berge> Han Tanak.
<RoyK> Berge: er rimelig sikker på at du ikke bruker stor B der...
<Berge> RoyK: Wikipedia gjør, ser jeg.
<xt> RoyK: men Koran er vel ikkje eit vanleg ord i tillegg..
<Berge> Koranen er vel kun et egennavn, ja.
<RoyK> 7 billions files can't be wrong: Eat shit!
<xt> bibel er jo bare gresk for bøker
<RoyK> Berge: det betyr vel strengt tatt "nedtegnelsen" eller noe sånt
<Berge> RoyK: Bibel?
<xt> må stikke, får heller krangle om språk og religion seinare
<Berge> Bibel er vel av biblos.
<RoyK> Berge: nei, Qur'an
<RoyK> bibel betyr bok, stort sett
<Berge> ah, ja
<Berge> Men jeg må også poffe.
<Berge> *poff*
<jo-erlend> RoyK, bibel betyr vel egentlig en samling av bøker, noe bibelen er et eksempel på.
<jo-erlend> men dette er vel en smule offtopic?
<Berge> OT, så vi skal slutte å prate om språk om noen klager (-:
<jo-erlend> jeg mener... Hvis Python er offtopic, så _er_ bibelen offtopipc. :)
<Berge> Er python offtopic?
<jo-erlend> nei. :)
<si-m1> apt-get install bible
<si-m1> sånn nå er det semiontopic
<si-m1> damn, package not found
<si-m1> jaja, da er det ikke egennavn i denne kanalen i alle fall ;D
#ubuntu-no 2011-11-02
<dageriv> har sånn 18-20 fps når jeg avspiller hvilken som helst video
<dageriv> skyldes det antakeligvis grafikk drivere?
<dageriv> ser akkurat det det hakker litt
<dageriv> irriterende :P
<westernanalogue> noen våkne folksher nå?
<westernanalogue> folks her
<westernanalogue> ?
<dageriv> tja
<westernanalogue> he he
<westernanalogue> kan du hjelpe meg å  få delt et mobilt modem med eth0 koblet til en xp maskin
<westernanalogue> vil ha internet via ubuntu maskinen
<dageriv> du har en pc som har internett og du har en annen pc du vil også ha internett, men via den første?
<jo-erlend> westernanalogue, veldig enkelt. Klikk nettverksikonet, velg rediger tilkoblinger. I dialogen, velg det kablede nettverket og klikk rediger. Under IPv4, velg Metode: delt med andre maskiner. Ferdig.
<westernanalogue> har prøvd det.. men funker ikk
<jo-erlend> hva betyr det?
<westernanalogue> nettverk funker med statisk ip men ikke auto
<jo-erlend> hvilket nettverk?
<westernanalogue> lokalt
<westernanalogue> mellom xp og ubuntu
<jo-erlend>  Altså, i Ubuntu skal du ikke sette noen IP på eth0. I XP skal du heller ikke sette noen IP, men bruke DHCP. Er det sånn du har gjort det?
<westernanalogue> nei jeg har statisk ip ellers vil ikke netverket funke i det heletatt
<jo-erlend> hva skjedde?
<westernanalogue> ppp0 er internet koblingen min på ubuntu
<jo-erlend> mhm. Er den satt opp på vanlig måte via nettverksikonet?
<westernanalogue> hvamenerdu med skjedde..?
<jo-erlend> altså. Du sier at det ikke ville funke. Det sier meg ingenting. Derfor lurte jeg på hva som skjedde. Koblet nettverket seg av og på, for eksempel?
<westernanalogue> ppp0er så å siplugn play
<westernanalogue> jepp
<jo-erlend> mange ganger?
<westernanalogue> av og på liksom
<westernanalogue> på eth0
<jo-erlend> ja, koblet den seg av og på i ett sett?
<westernanalogue> hvis jeg setter automatis ip
<westernanalogue> ja detsersånn ut
<westernanalogue> sorry space knappen min er litt fckd
<jo-erlend> ok. Under IPv6-innstillinger for den kablede tilkoblingen, sett metode til ignorer. Reboot og sett XP til å bruke dynamisk IP igjen. Jeg vil tro at det funker.
<westernanalogue> ipv6 på ubuntu?
<jo-erlend> ja. For eth0. Sett den til ignorer.
<westernanalogue> ok
<jo-erlend> fint hvis du gir tilbakemelding uansett.
<westernanalogue> ok
<westernanalogue> virker ikke som det vil opptaå noe kobling
<jo-erlend> hmm... Er det akkurat det samme som skjer? Altså at nettverket blir satt opp og tatt ned igjen i en evig løkke?
<westernanalogue> bare prøver og prøver å etablere kontakt
<westernanalogue> det var sånn i går da jeg holdt på
<jo-erlend> ... er det sånn nå?
<westernanalogue> men nå blir det ikke kontakt i det hele tatt
<jo-erlend> ok. Har du husket å sette xp til å bruke dynamisk IP igjen?
<jo-erlend> eller for å si det på en bedre måte: kan du beskrive oppsettet ditt sånn som det er nå?
<westernanalogue> unnskyld.. jeg gjordeen feil
<westernanalogue> jeg satt auto dhcp på ubuntu også og ikke deling
<jo-erlend> aha.
<westernanalogue> byttet det om nå og det ser fint ut
<jo-erlend> glimrende :)
<westernanalogue> skal logge meg på windows og se om internet funkerder nå
<jo-erlend> burde gjøre det.
<westernanalogue> hmmm... eller jeg fortalte ikke at jeg styrer windows med remmina (remote desktop)
<westernanalogue> virker ikke som remmina får kontakt
<westernanalogue> men koblingen er oppe
<jo-erlend> mener du at du prøver å koble til XP-maskinen fra en annen maskin enn de to?
<westernanalogue> nei.. fra ubuntu maksinen
<jo-erlend> hvilken IP-adresse bruker du?
<westernanalogue> takk
<westernanalogue> :blush:
<jo-erlend> hehe, hva?
<westernanalogue> jeg hadde statisk ip.. nå må jeg jo omkonfigurere remmina
<jo-erlend> jepp.
<westernanalogue> er det en måte å se ip adressen eth0 er koblet til?
<westernanalogue> enkelmåte
<jo-erlend> ifconfig i en terminal, for eksempel.
<jo-erlend> eller "nettverksverktøy", hvis du vil ha noe grafisk.
<westernanalogue> ser jeg ikke bare eth0s egen ip da?
<jo-erlend> ah, jo, det gjør den.
<westernanalogue> ipconfig i xp viser en ip adresse somikke samsvarer med ipadressen ifconfig i ubuntu viser på eth0
<jo-erlend> konkret, hva viser de?
<westernanalogue> når jeg setter remminatil å koble til ip sadressen i
<westernanalogue> når jeg setter remmina til å koble til ip adressen til netverkskortet på xp funker det heller ikke
<jo-erlend> hva er de adressene?
<westernanalogue> eth0 :10.42.43.1 og xp: 169.254.22.154
<westernanalogue> ingenrespons på pingheller
<jo-erlend> og du er helt sikker på at du har satt xpen til å bruke dhcp nå?
<westernanalogue> og xp viser at koblingen ikke er aktiv
<westernanalogue> jepp
<westernanalogue> helt sikker
<westernanalogue> men jegerusikker på om jeg harkryssetkabel
<westernanalogue> om detharnoeå si
<jo-erlend> er minst en av maskinene veldig gammel?
<westernanalogue> hehe
<westernanalogue> de er nok 4-5+
<jo-erlend> nyere nettverkskort takler det der automatisk.
<jo-erlend> tviler på at det er problemet med såpass nye pcer.
<westernanalogue> men det funket perfekt med statis ip
<jo-erlend> sa ikke du forresten at du fikk nettverk mellom dem da du brukte statiske iper?
<westernanalogue> statisk
<jo-erlend> mhm.
<westernanalogue> jepp
<jo-erlend> og du har naturligvis ikke gjort noen fysiske koblinger eller noe etter det?
<westernanalogue> nei
<jo-erlend> hvorfor viser xpen din en IP-adresse hvis den ikke har noen tilkobling?
<jo-erlend> hvordan ser du det i xp?
<westernanalogue> si det.. vent litt skal jeg dobbeltsjekkeigjen
<westernanalogue> ipconfig
<westernanalogue> kun en netadapter
<westernanalogue> og auto ip og auto dns
<westernanalogue> dhcp
<westernanalogue> mente je
<westernanalogue> f
<westernanalogue> g
<westernanalogue> eller på tven min
<westernanalogue> hvisdet varsånn du mente
<jo-erlend> ikke helt.
<westernanalogue> hehe
<westernanalogue> ok
<jo-erlend> reboot xpen.
<westernanalogue> will do
<jo-erlend> heh, det skader liksom aldri å reboote også hender det at ting bare går over av seg selv. :)
<westernanalogue> jeg gjorde det i stad også men da rebootet jeg begge samtidig også forandret jeg oppsettet på eth0 til deling etter på
<jo-erlend> jeg ser ikke helt hvorfor en reboot skulle hjelpe, men som sagt. Det skader i allefall ikke og Windows begynner å bli litt glemt.
<westernanalogue> fortsatt samme adr og begrenset kontakt
<jo-erlend> hmm.
<jo-erlend> ingen laptop i nærheten som du kan prøve med?
<westernanalogue> jeg har bare disse to og ubuntu maskin er laptop
<jo-erlend> oh, ok.
<jo-erlend> noe sier meg at hvis du booter xp-maskinen din i en ubuntu live-sesjon, så funker det. Gjør det det, så vet du at problemet er i XP. Tror jeg ville anbefalt det som den enkleste testen for å bekrefte.
<jo-erlend> spesielt ettersom jeg kom til å se på klokka. :)
<westernanalogue> lol... cd rommen i den stasjonere er gåen
<westernanalogue> jegfårlage enusb
<jo-erlend> USB?
<westernanalogue> jepp
<westernanalogue> ok takk i allefall :)
<jo-erlend> hvis det ikke funker i Ubuntu heller, så får vi ta en nærmere kikk, men det blir i morgen. Eller i hvertfall mye senere idag. :)
<westernanalogue> jepp jepp
<westernanalogue> mange takk
<jo-erlend> hvis problemet viser seg å være i Windows, så kan jeg anbefale ##Windows. De pleier å være flinke.
<jo-erlend> bare hyggelig.
<westernanalogue> flotters
<westernanalogue> sov godt
<westernanalogue> kort spørsmål om du fortsatt erhe
<westernanalogue> er her'
<Kagee> Er det mulig å få wget til å returnere sideinnholdet _eller_ selve feilkoden dersom webserveren returnerer en feilkode?
<Kagee> Dvs, om jeg får en feilkode (f.eks 50x) så vil jeg enten ha feilkoden, (50n) eller sideinnholdet som vil si enten "Ikke autorisert" eller "Finnes ikke"
<citoyen> Kagee: Ikke sikker på om jeg forstår usecasen din, men du kan jo be om å få headere
<Malin> drev å maste om x2go som ikke virket som det skulle for en tid sida, jeg kan i alle fall fastslå at det er på serversiden problemet ligger. Det skjer det samme som sist til tross for 100% rein Ubuntu-installasjon :)
<RoyK> hva er x2go?
<Malin> program som gjør det mulig å få opp et program, eller et helt skrivebord fra en annan maskin
<Malin> men jeg lurer på om det er rett og slett pga unity det ikke virker og at gnome2 ikke ligger under mer
<RoyK> flytte et aktivt program til en annen maskin?
<Malin> nei
<Malin> ikke helt
<Malin> f.eks. kan jeg kjøre musikkspilleren på serveren, men styre den fra en klientmaskin
<Malin> blir vel noe alla terminal server eller hva det heter for windows
<RoyK> Malin: som LTSP?
<Malin> RoyK: usiker på hva LTSP er så :)
<Malin> hørt om freenx?
<Malin> det er visst noe alla det
<RoyK> !ltsp
<lubotu3`> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<RoyK> freenx funker for småting, men ltsp er bra for større installasjoner
<RoyK> type hvis du har en skole med ørten PC-er - da kan LTSP være gull verdt
<Malin> RoyK: ut fra beskrivelsen der så kan det tenkes det ligner litt på det ja
<jo-erlend> RoyK, jeg har involvert meg litt i X2go, selvom det begynner å bli en stund siden. Jeg har derimot aldri brukt LTSP. Kan du fortelle noe om hva fordelene er? For forskjellen mellom X2go og FreeNX/Nomachine er ikke bare at X2go er designet for store miljøer, men også at det støtter sånne ting som PulseAudio.
<jo-erlend> dessverre har jeg mistet troen på alt det jeg nevnte nå. Ingen av dem er gode nok, eller i nærheten av å være gode nok til å kunne konkurrere fremover.
<jo-erlend> for meg er det selve symbolet på hvorfor X må dø. Det har ikke noe potensiale annet enn å vedlikeholde det gamle.
<jo-erlend> det beste X2go noengang kan håpe på å konkurrere med, er Windows Terminal Services og dagens Citrix. Lenger enn det er ikke mulig. Jeg regner med at det samme er sant for LTSP?
<jo-erlend> Nomachine ser ut til å ha bommet fullstendig på alt de har drevet med de siste fem årene, så de kan falle helt ut nokså raskt.
<jo-erlend> tipper at SPICE+Wayland tar all oppmerksomhet når det gjelder de tingene der, om et par-tre år.
<jo-erlend> interessant at vi får inn begge to for første gang i 12.04.
<RoyK> LTSP er i bruk hos mange - blant annet skolelinux-systemer
<jo-erlend> jada. AS/400 er også i bruk. Det sier ikke så mye.
<jo-erlend> men altså... Det tar sikkert ti år før X er ute av sånne miljøer, men det kan ikke være noen tvil om at det er på vei ut.
<jo-erlend> SPICE leverer allerede voldsomt mye høyere ytelse fra en VM enn X, RDP eller NX kan drømme om fra en fysisk boks på samme nettverk. Det sier noe.
<jo-erlend> SPICE er så bra at jeg var på nippet til å hoppe over på Fedora, faktisk. Glad for at jeg ikke gjorde det nå. :)
#ubuntu-no 2011-11-03
<zid_> fan som jeg _elsker_ the linux community!!! :)
<zid_> sorry. _måtte_bare få sagt det :)
<jo-erlend> zid_, sånne ting er helt alright. :)
<jo-erlend> men det er enda mer morsomt hvis du bruker flere ord til å beskrive gleden, naturligvis.
<jo-erlend> det verste er at desto mer jobb og ansvar du får, desto mer liker du det, selvom du hater det. For eksempel har jeg sittet fem timer og byttet ut dårlig bruk av mellombruk og tab. Men det later til at det er jeg som har ansvaret for å portere programvaren og da vil jeg gjøre det skikkelig. Jeg har aldri ønsket den rollen og aldri spurt om den, men det er bare noe som skjer med deg når du er interessert i ting.
<jo-erlend> jeg har ikke den minste peiling på hva jeg driver med, men åpenbart den som forstår det best likevel. Jeg var der på åttitallet da det fantes dataeksperter. Den tiden er fordi. Nå samarbeider vi isteden.
<citoyen> jo-erlend: SÃ¥nn er arbeidslivet :)
<citoyen> Man ender opp med det ansvaret man tar på seg, så det gjelder å passe på hva man stikker nesen i
<jo-erlend> citoyen, hehe, ja.
<jo-erlend> Det er noen interessante temaer i Grand Sierra D i dag, blant annet "Ubuntu and UEFI Secure Boot", "Graphics rendering in Unity" og "Ubuntu friendly programme: what it is and how it works". 19:00-20:00, norsk tid.
#ubuntu-no 2011-11-04
<SlimG> Hva skal til for at et dokument servert fra en webserver til en nettleser med mimetype application/x-rdp automatisk åpnes i det lokale programmet (remmina) assosiert med denne mimetypen?
<SlimG> MÃ¥ det settes manuelt i hver nettleser? eller bruker nettleseren automatisk de lokalt definerte mimetype assosiasjonene?
<SlimG> Jeg får iallefall ikke dette til med chromium eller firefox med dokumentet http://files.iggu.org/rdp.php som blir servert som mimetype application/x-rdp
<geirha> SlimG: Hva sier denne kommandoen?  xdg-mime query default application/x-rdp
<RoyK> [00:01:52] 1361712 keys tested (12394.15 k/s) - Passphrase not in dictionary :(
 * RoyK synes naboen burde bruke WEP
<Trond--> Hva er disse "200 stream not found netstream.play.streamnotfound clip" errors jeg får nå når jeg ska spille av stream videoer på nettet?
<Trond--> Har det noe med flowplayer å gjøre? http://flowplayer.org/plugins/streaming/rtmp.html
<Trond--> Jeg bruker Firefox webleser
<superos> Trond--: Hvor får du den feilmeldingen? URL til nettside?
<mayakuza> hei
<mayakuza> noen som vet hvordan jeg kan få en minecraft server til å virke på linux?
<Trond--> på vg sine videoer kan jeg få de feilmeldingene
<mayakuza> noen som kan hjelpe meg med java? får ikke til å instalere. er ny til linux
<lnostdal> du leter kanskje etter openjdk pakkene, mayakuza ?
<mayakuza> er ikke sikker
<geirha> Eventuelt suns java? Noen nettbanker kan kreve at du bruker suns java-tillegg i nettleseren.
<mayakuza> jeg gikk in på java sin nettside å lastet ned en fil som var .bin
<lnostdal> neineinei, bruk de innebyggde metodene i ubuntu for å installere programvare
<geirha> mayakuza: Hvilken utgivelse av Ubuntu bruker du? 11.10?
<lnostdal> der finner du bl.a. openjdk når du søker etter ting å installere, og det er antageligvis noe openjdk-pakken som også har "jre" (java runtime environment) i navnet sitt du er ute etter .. altså for å kjøre (run-time) java programvare
<mayakuza> ja den nyeste
<mayakuza> 11.10
<mayakuza> lnostdal hvordan gjør jeg det?
<geirha> Trykk på handleposen og søk etter icedtea
<mayakuza> fant openjdk java runtime 7
<mayakuza> instalerte begge jeg nå
<geirha> sun-java er visst fjernet fra pakkekildene i 11.10
<mayakuza> oky. hva gjør jeg nå?
<lnostdal> mayakuza, java er nå installert ..  du kan f.eks. teste i terminalen, ved å skrive    java -version     og trykke enter
<geirha> Når den er ferdig å installere, lukk alle firefox-vinduer, og start firefox på nytt.
<mayakuza> java-version får jeg command not found
<lnostdal> jeg skrev java -version
<mayakuza> fikk opp ganske mye der
<lnostdal> ok, bra; da har du java installert
<mayakuza> prøfte å gå inn i et program via wine. da kom det opp at jeg trengte java runtime envierment 1.5.0
<lnostdal> hvilket program da?
<mayakuza> minecraft-server.exe
<lnostdal> http://www.minecraft.net/download  ? ..   ikke noen .exe der
<lnostdal> hele poenget med java er jo at det er portabelt ..  en starter mincraft-serveren v.h.a. kommandoen som står nevnt på siden der
<RoyK> mayakuza: eh - minecraft er jo kryssplattform - ikke noe poeng i å kjøre windows-versjonen på linux når det er en egen versjon for nettopp linux, er det?
<Trond--> Hva er disse "200 stream not found netstream.play.streamnotfound clip" errors jeg får nå når jeg ska spille av stream videoer på nettet?
<Trond--> bumber et gammelt spørsmål
<Trond--> får de på forskjellige vg videoer, og de har jo flere titusen visnininger.
<SlimG> RoyK: Minecraft må kjøres på java, java er kryssplatform
<SlimG> Java er noe tregt herk på desktop, husker vi var så godt som kvitt den på klientsiden helt til bankid ødela alt :P</rant>
<mayakuza> fikk besøk måtte springe. jeg prøvde å bruke den komandoen på mincraft men ingen ting skjedde
<mayakuza> jeg trude jeg kunne kjøre mincraft serveren gjenom wine jeg
<lnostdal> siden det er en server er det ikke sikkert noe "skjer" ..   test å bruke den
<mayakuza> prøfte på det men den var ikke opp
<mayakuza> oppe* kunne ikke loge in på den
<mayakuza> Could not find the main class: net.minecraft.LauncherFrame
<geirha> Pass på at du står i samme katalog som .jar-fila
<geirha> Og det skal sikkert være minecraft.jar, ikke Minecraft.jar
<mayakuza> hvordan gjør jeg det?
<mayakuza> jeg bare lastet ned .jar jeg å pakket den ut i en mappe
<mayakuza> så skrev in den commandoen i terminalen
<geirha> .jar-fila skal ikke pakkes ut.
<geirha> Men hvor ligger .jar-fila? I hvilken mappe?
<mayakuza> på descktop i en egen mappe
<mayakuza> kalte mappen minecraft
<geirha> I terminalen, skriv:  cd Desktop/minecraft   eller   cd Skrivebord/minecraft   alt etter om du kjører Ubuntu på engelsk eller norsk.
<geirha> og så kjører du den java-kommandoen.
<geirha> Jeg må stikke nå.
<mayakuza> jeg fikk samme feilen
<geirha> mkdir -p ~/minecraft && cd ~/minecraft && wget https://s3.amazonaws.com/MinecraftDownload/launcher/minecraft_server.jar && java -Xmx1024M -Xms1024M -jar minecraft_server.jar nogui
<geirha> Kopier og lim inn hele den lange linja i terminalen. Det bør fungere.
<geirha> Men nå må jeg virkelig stikke. Hadet. :)
<mayakuza> hade og takk for hjelpen
<mayakuza> noen som hvet hordan  jeg kan se hvilen IP pcen min har i nettverket?
<RoyK> mayakuza: ifconfig
<RoyK> mayakuza: greia med linux er at alle de gode bitene er på kommandolinja...
<Malin> <3 kommandolinje :)
<jo-erlend> var det noen som klaget på multimonitor i Ubuntu her eller? :) http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/multi-monitor-support-to-improve-in-ubuntu-12-04-video/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28OMG%21+Ubuntu%21%29
<Kagee> o/
<jo-erlend> det der ser jo en smule herlig ut.
<Malin> åj, det ser jo temmeig heftig ut ja :)D
<jo-erlend> hvis noen bare klarer å fikse gtk sånn at man kan sortere trevisninger igjen nå, så... :(
<jo-erlend> :)
#ubuntu-no 2011-11-05
<Malin> her har jeg endelig fått ut en feilmelding fra x2go etter å prøvd med ubuntu 10.04 som klient i en virituell maskin: http://pastebin.comEfAv2yHe
<Malin> eh.. det er vel http://pastebin.com/EfAv2yHe
<Kagee> Baah- Gwnview har noen av den rarest oppførselen jeg har vært borti når det kommer til "bildevisere"
<Kagee> Til og med windows sin standard er mer... standard
<Kagee> Om du åpner et bilde så kan du bare bla gjennom bilder av samme filtype, og for å bla fram og tilbake er det space og backspace
<Malin> nei, gir opp x2go. Noe som fungerer ca likt og som er ca like lett å sette opp som x2go?
<jo-erlend> nei.
<jo-erlend> dvs, du kan kjøre Windows SuperduperUltramegaedition med Terminal Services i en VM og koble den opp mot VNC på desktopen din. Koster ca en villa og tar en måned å sette opp. :)
<jo-erlend> malin, som jeg har påpekt, så fungerer X2go helt fint i Oneiric.
<jo-erlend> skjønt jeg har installert det fra x2go.org og ikke fra ppa.
<Malin> ja, jeg kan jo prøve det som siste utvei
<Malin> jo-erlend: hvor finner jeg gpg for repoen?
<jo-erlend> tror ikke de har signert det.
<jo-erlend> har du prøvd mailinglista forresten? De er veldig hjelpsomme der.
<Malin> mailinglista til x2go? hm.. nei
<Malin> men jeg kunne gjort det
<Malin> er den mailinlista inne på x2go.org? får samme problemet med ppa-en på x2go.org også jeg.. nå prøvde jeg å starte med ny .Xautority fil også
<krosenvold> Noen som vet hvordan jeg kan skru av den ekstremt irriterende oppførselen i unity hvor vinduene maksimerer seg så fort jeg flytter de mot kanten ?
<krosenvold> Det er mulig spørsmålet kan generaliseres til "hvordan kan jeg unngå å gjøre unit ekstremt irriterende"
<krosenvold> Prøver liksom å bevise for meg selv at jeg ikke er en gammel surpomp ved å bruke det, men er  iferd med å gi opp
<krosenvold> DEt som egentlig er ganske irriterende er at jeg har så stor skjerm at jeg ALDRI vil gjøre maximize til å fylle hele skjermen. Er det noe jeg kan gjøre for at maximize bare skal gå mot en bestemt region av skjermen ?
<Malin> installerte freenx jeg, og det fungerer, så ikke noe mer x2go her
<Trond--> Hvordan fikser jeg "200 stream not found netstream.play.streamnotfound clip"som jeg får på vg.no sine stream videoer?
<papamike> Finnes det noen lett måte å avinstallere 11.10 og få tilbake 11.04?
<jo-erlend> det skulle gjøre det, men jeg finner det ikke. :)
<papamike> :)
<papamike> føler at jeg har installert en hengemyr hvor alt går tregt, og maskinen dør en sakte død.. hvis jeg for eksempel skal logge av, så låser maskinen seg, og jeg får ikke startet opp noe som helst igjen uten å ta ut batteriet og sette det inn igjen..
<RoyK> papamike: den dagen btrfs blir stabilt og har gode nok verktøy, så vil du kanskje kunne lage et nytt "boot environment" (som vi gjør det med zfs på solaris), men jeg tviler på at btrfs kommer med noe sånt før 2015 eller noe, med tanke på hvor fort utviklinga går der...
<papamike> Det høres ut som litt mer jobb enn det jeg kan tenke meg å ha med en pc...
<RoyK> papamike: backup/reinstall
<RoyK> papamike: eller..... feilsøke :)
<papamike> Jeg klarer ikke engang å finne terminalen lengre... prøvde å få tilbake classic gnome eller noe lignende, men det ble full krasj..
<RoyK> ctrl+alt+t
<papamike> takk..
<jo-erlend> papamike, det er en kjent sak at det å logge ut kan ta litt tid i noen tilfeller i oneiric. Er du sikker på at den låser seg? Hvor lenge har du ventet og sånt?
<jo-erlend> Det kommer og går litt her, men det hender at jeg må vente ... opptil et minutt. Så blir det helt fint igjen en stund. Hva det kommer av, aner jeg ikke. ;)
<papamike> har vel stått over natta.. det største problemet er ikke at den låser seg, for det er bare å slå av, men den nekter å starte opp igjen etterpå...
<RoyK> papamike: når den "låser seg", kan du da bytte til et tekstkonsoll? ctrl+alt+f1
<papamike> RoyK, jeg skal prøve det senere.
<jo-erlend> papamike, hva er det du leter etter, forresten?
<RoyK> uansett - om det er såpass dårlig, tror jeg jeg vil foreslå å rulle tilbake til natty
<papamike> Jeg vil egentlig bare komme meg tilbake til 11.04, for den var stabil..
<papamike> eller..den gikk ikke i sirup..
<RoyK> debian/ubuntu har ikke noen måte å nedgradere
<jo-erlend> Ubuntu har, men jeg vet ikke hvordan du starter det.
<jo-erlend> men uansett er det bare å ta en kopi av hjemmeområdet ditt og flytte tilbake etterpå. Alternativt, hvis du har alt i ett filsystem, så kan du montere det fra live sesjonen, slette alt uten /home og markere at du _ikke_ vil formatere rotfilsystemet.
<jo-erlend> ha backup uansett.
<papamike> Det er vel det enkleste kansje..
<papamike> takker så mye :)
<jo-erlend> joah :)
<jo-erlend> spennende fotballkamp idag. Stabæk har aldri tapt mot Røa og Røa har aldri tapt en cupfinale :)
<Malin> jeg tror jo-erlend er fornøyd med at jeg får nx og sånt til å virke == malin klager ikke så mye lengere :D :D :D :D :D
<jo-erlend> hehe
<Malin> leser at Ubuntu 14.04 skal kjøre på tv-er og sånt :)
<jo-erlend> mhm. Det gjør det nå, men det skal bli bedre tilpasset.
<Malin> ja :)
<Malin> når jeg ser på hvordan Ubuntu ser ut nå, så er det rart å se tibake på første Ubuntuen jeg kjørte
<Malin> 6.10 :) hehe
<Malin> det var likso litt magisk den gang
<Malin> at et helt annet os kunne gjøre det jeg gjorde i windows og sånt :) hehe
<Malin> jeg tror jeg syntes themen til ubuntu den gang så litt dårligere ut enn på windows også så
<Malin> i dag er det vel litt motsatt skulle jeg tro
<Malin> windows7 ser litt ut som noe kde-clone på noen måter, men tja
 * RoyK installerte Slackware 2.1 en gang i 1995 eller noe
<RoyK> 1994, var det vel :P
<Malin> RoyK: ha var i 1994?
<Malin> i 1994 kjørte jeg windows 3.1 tror jeg
<RoyK> min første linuxinstallasjon
<Malin> tror maskina vi fikk den gang var levert med 3.1 eller 3.11
<Malin> aha :)
<RoyK> på en partisjon på PC-en
<Malin> åj åj
<RoyK> i486DX33 FTW
<Malin> jeg hørte om inux på u-skolen første gang tror jeg. i tidsrommet 96 til 99 en gang
<Malin> og så det på tybringgjedde på noe maskiner også faktisk
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> litt forskjell på det vi hadde da og det vi har nå...
<Malin> men prøvde vel ikke på egen maskin før første gang rundt 2004 eller 2005
<Malin> fedora core
<Malin> ja, det skulle jeg tro.....
<RoyK> fedora suger...
<Malin> RoyK: hvilken distro?
<RoyK> slackware 2.1
<Malin> RoyK: godt mulig. jeg skjønte ikke stort i alle fall. Nettverkskortet mitt fungerte ikke ut av boksen og jeg skjønte ikke hvordan jeg ordnet driver den gang, så da ble det ikke noe særlig ut av det :S
<RoyK> kernel 1.1.59 SVJH
<RoyK> :)
<Malin> men har altså hatt planer siden 90-tallet på å bytte til et annet os
<Malin> så ble det til at jeg tenkte at nå skal jeg ordne meg linux, og hadde hørt om Ubuntu
<Malin> så ble det det
<Malin> og vips
<Malin> men tja, det var smertefullt i starten
<jo-erlend> malin, Fedora har et temmelig fundamentalistisk forhold til fri programvare. Proprietære drivere og sånt er uaktuelt.
<Malin> broadcom og ndiswrapper
<Malin> jo-erlend: aha :S
<RoyK> ouch
<Malin> kanskje jeg burde bitt anbefalt en annen distro den gang
<jo-erlend> VLC er heller ikke aktuelt siden den trolig bryter programvarepatenter.
<Malin> da hadde det vel kanskje opplevelsen blitt bedre
<jo-erlend> joda, men 2004 var jo ikke akkurat noe gullår. :)
<Malin> pussig, men så lenge den ikke er med i utgivelsen, men at de som vil kan installere siden, kan gjøre det, så burde det ikke være stress?
<Malin> jo-erlend: sant nok
<jo-erlend> kan gjøre det, men ikke fra offisielle arkiver.
<Malin> men tror aller første gang jeg så linux, som gutta på skolen prata om, så ble jeg nok litt skuffa
<Malin> de prata jo om hvor bra og kult det var
<Malin> så var jeg vel med en av de hjem da, og det var eh.. en svart skjerm og hvit skrift
 * RoyK begynte med c128 og senere MSDOS
<Malin> :p
<jo-erlend> Linux har vært kult og bra i mange år, men det var veldig lenge veldig mye pes å sette det opp ordentlig.
<Malin> RoyK: misunner deg.. jeg startet med win3.0
<Malin> jo-erlend: ja, men min forståelse den gang var at gui == at det er noe som er bra
<Malin> desverre
 * jo-erlend slapp Commodore.
<RoyK> Malin: jeg satte opp en VM for en kollega for et par uker siden - med DOS 6.22 og win311 :D
<Malin> RoyK: jeg går informatikk nå, og det er litt rart å tenke på at jeg startet å bruke pc før flere av de i klassen ble født
<Malin> noen av de eldre jeg har pratet med som er ca min alder, noen år yngre, startet gjerne med win95
<Malin> og rundt der
<Malin> skulle likt å møtt noen som har herja som jo-erlend og deg RoyK tihi :)
<Malin> pioneerer liksom
<jo-erlend> malin, for en sluttbruker har ikke GUI forandret seg nevneverdig i Gnome siden 2002, før Gnome Shell og Unity nå.
<jo-erlend> men det var altså endel pes å sette opp desktopen ordentlig.
<Malin> jo-erlend: det er nok helt sant ja
<Malin> jau
<Malin> det har jo blitt sykt lett å få et skikkelig os nå
<RoyK> unity funker veldig bra når man blir vant til det...
<Malin> med Ubuntu, fungerende gui osv
<Malin> RoyK: word
<jo-erlend> RoyK, heh, ja, rent bortsett fra at det ikke fungerer like bra hele tiden. :)
 * RoyK har mac og bruker stort sett ubuntu på servere...
<jo-erlend> men det er veldig effektivt å jobbe med ja. Det er endel ting jeg savner, som for eksempel snarvei til det aktive programmets hurtigliste.
<Malin> det er også sant. Det er noe her og der som ikke fungerer som det skal/burde ut av boksen + at det kanskje skulle vært lettere å finne ut hvordan en konfiguerer ting og sånt, men dette kommer
<Malin> RoyK: jeg vurderer det sik at min neste laptop mest sannsynlig blir en mac
<Malin> dualboot eller trippelboot på
<jo-erlend> jeg håper det fortsetter å være en høy terskel for å legge til konfigurasjonsmuligheter.
<RoyK> Malin: hvorfor det? kan du ikke bare installere virtualbox og heller bruke VM-er når du trenger noe annet?
<Malin> RoyK: jo, ,det er også mulig
<RoyK> bare sørg for nok minne - 8GB eller så
<Malin> RoyK: tenker du virtualbox på mac?
<RoyK> virtualbox på *
<Malin> hvordan er det med tanke på å kjøre med full tilgang til f.eks. skjermkort?
<RoyK> du trenger minne til VM-ene _og_ vert-OS-et
<RoyK> Malin: ikke spesielt bra...
<Malin> nei, derfor burde jeg i alle fall i det minste dualboote
<RoyK> jau
<Malin> satte jo opp win7 her nå for å spille
<Malin> så kan jeg kjøre Ubuntu i vm f.eks.
<RoyK> å spille gjennom vbox er ikke akkurat noe jeg vil anbefale
<Malin> nei :)
<Malin> har prøvd litt på det og det er ikke spesielt bra
<jo-erlend> tror jeg heller ville ha kjørt Ubuntu med et annet OS som gjest, nå som vi får inn SPICE med QXL-drivere og alt.
<Malin> qxl-drivere?
<jo-erlend> mhm. SPICE går inn i den virtuelle maskinvaren direkte for å vise skjermbilde. Funker helt fint å kjøre to skjermer i HD fra en VM, for eksempel, selvom du spiller video. Noe sånt tror jeg at du kan glemme med vbox.
<jo-erlend> men nå har kampen begynt på NRK1!
<jo-erlend> SPICE funker dessuten veldig godt over nettverk.
<Malin> hm... interessant
<Malin> skjer så ye spennende i it-verdenen for tida
 * RoyK har nettopp begynt å implementere puppet
<Malin> aha
<Malin> hvordan var sackware i 1994 vs 2011?
<Malin> *slackware
<Malin> tror jeg laget en sånn minnepinne-slackware da pc-ene mine kolapet for en tid siden
<hjd> RoyK: hva slags gui var det på den tiden (om noe)? Både gnome og kde er vel fra slutten av 90-tallet.
<jo-erlend> må vel ha vært cde eller noe sånt?
<Malin> åj, det så jo hardcore ut :p
<Malin> http://home.cc.umanitoba.ca/~psgendb/cde/desktop.html
<RoyK> hjd: fvvm2
<RoyK> jo-erlend: CDE er/var kommersielt
<jo-erlend> mhm. Jeg prøvde Linux i '94, men jeg var ikke så interessert i GUI da, ettersom jeg ikke var vant til det. Tror jeg sluttet med det da GEM forsvant og det tok endel år før jeg begynte å bruke Windows noe særlig.
<RoyK> X med fvvm2 og 8MB RAM var ikke veldig stas det heller
<jo-erlend> var ikke så fryktelig spennende med windowmaker i RH5 heller. :)
<Malin> hm.. er det cde de bruker i haiku? Syntes jeg dro kjennesel på vindussystemet der
<Malin> hehe, ikke var avnt med gui :D
<RoyK> fint mål :)
<jo-erlend> ja, altså vi hadde jo DOS-Shell og sånt, hvis du regner det for å være GUI :)
<jo-erlend> RoyK, ikke fint i det hele tatt! >:|
<hjd> Malin: vil tro Haiku bruker noe eget. Bygger vel på en del kjente elementer fra tidligere systemer.
<jo-erlend> nå vil jeg se et super-raid av Carozinho.
<hjd> Feks den høyreklikk-menyen med oversikt over alle programmer er det jo flere  windowmanagere som har.
<Malin> hjd: i grunn godt poeng, da haiku ikke kjører linux
<hjd> Malin: jeg vet. BeOS var en ting som gikk meg totalt hus forbi, men jeg har så vidt forsøkt Haiku.
<Malin> okey
<jo-erlend> wow...
<jo-erlend> RoyK, skjønner ikke at folk kritiserer kvinnefotballen... Nydelig skudd og en herlig redning.
<jo-erlend> altfor mange lag i toppserien da. Halvparten så mange og la dem heller spille dobbelt så mange kamper seg i mellom, så blir det bra.
<RoyK> menneh...
<RoyK> ubuntu er ikke spesielt bra på bugfiksing
<jo-erlend> konkret?
<RoyK> type bug 202009
<lubotu3`> Launchpad bug 202009 in grub (Ubuntu) "update-grub not updating menu.lst" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202009
<RoyK> som gjør at selv etter en dist-upgrade, med ny kjerne, så booter maskinen med den gamle
<RoyK> og det burde ikke være en "medium" bug, men noe høyere - nye kjerneversjoner fikser viktige ting, som sikkerhetsfeil osv
<hjd> RoyK: det var høyere, men ble nedjustert.
<RoyK> søppel
<RoyK> en sikkerhetsbug bør vel ikke nedjusteres?
<Malin> RoyK: tja, jeg har fått tilbake gamle problemer med å kjøre nyeste ubuntu-kjerna (3.0.0-12)
<Malin> så jeg kjører på 2.6.38 i stedet
<RoyK> Malin: oppgradering av 2.6.xx-y til 2.6.xx-y+1 bør nok ikke droppes
<Malin> 2.6.xx-y+1 ?
<hjd> RoyK: den ser ikke ut til å være merket som en security issue, dog. Er dette en bug som påvirker alle, eller bare noen?
<Malin> jeg trodde i grunn oppdatering fra 2.6 ti 3.0 mer eller mindre handlet om versjonsnummerendring og ikke noe revolusjonerende overgang?
<Malin> hjd: jeg tror ikke jeg har den bugen
<jo-erlend> malin, 2.6 betyr ca ingenting. Det er en samling av _mange_ store versjoner.
<hjd> Malin: ja. 3.0 kunne like så godt vært 2.6.40 så vidt jeg har skjønt.
<jo-erlend> mhm.
<Malin> nettopp
<jo-erlend> eller 7.
<jo-erlend> eller 15.0.
<Malin> og da der rart at jeg med nyeste kjerna opplever at batteriindikatoren viser det samme selv om jeg plugger ut kabelen
<Malin> og sjekker jeg power settings står det på ac-adaptor online, selv om den er offline
<hjd> jo-erlend: bortsett fra at det ville gitt null mening å hoppe over versjonsnumre da. :p
<Malin> dette er jo problemer jeg hadde for mange kjerner siden, der jeg måtte fikse og lage egen kjerne for å fikse
<Malin> hm.. eller custom compile heter det kanskje
<jo-erlend> regresjoner forekommer.
<jo-erlend> Linux er på en måte ikke et lite bash eller batch script.
<Malin> sant så sant
<Malin> lurer på hva de har enra altså. Kanskje jeg skal installere det programmet jeg brukte sist og importere en 3.0-kjerne og sjekke ut
<jo-erlend> som sagt... 3.0 er ikke en større oppgradering enn 2.6.38 til 2.6.39 for eksempel.
<jo-erlend> de der Linux-folka har vært altfor opptatt av kvalitet og for lite opptatt av versjonsnummere. :(
<hjd> kunne du utdype?
<jo-erlend> Vi kunne ha vært på versjon 7.0 for lenge siden og da hadde Linux vært like bra som Windows.
<Malin> enig med jo-erlend jo høyere versjonsnummer, jo bedre er produktet
<Malin> det veit jo alle
<Malin> fedora er jo på versjon 15
<Malin> det er bedre enn windows
<Malin> hihi
<hjd> javel?
<jo-erlend> slack hoppet vel over ti versjoner eller noe sånt av nettopp den grunnen, gjorde de ikke det?
<Malin> hjd: du merket ikke ironien her? :D
<hjd> Malin: jeg er fortsatt forvirret av versjonsnumrene til Firefox, så det ville ikke forundret meg om noen brukte det som argument.
<jo-erlend> slack gjorde som sagt det.
<jo-erlend> de hoppet fra 4.0 til 7.0 for å vise hvor kule de var. :)
<hjd> hjalp det?
<jo-erlend> nei, Ubuntu kom og tok dem igjen ved å bruke årstall, så nå har de hoppet til versjon 13.37 :)
<jo-erlend> i April 2014, regner vi med at de vil gjøre et veldig stort versjonshopp til 3133.7
<RoyK> kampen har tatt seg opp litt :)
<jo-erlend> RoyK, mhm...
<hjd> det har jo et problem med at de før eller senere må oppgradere vekk fra 13.37 da :P
<jo-erlend> hjd, de kan enkelt hoppe til 31.337 eller noe sånt, så 313.37, så 3133.7, etc. :)
<jo-erlend> kanskje de tar turen innom 2600 før overgangen til 3133.7 :)
<hjd> hvem er det som bruker desimaler av pi igjen, latex?
<jo-erlend> hehe, aner ikke.
<jo-erlend> hvis jeg skulle finne på noe sånt, så ville det antakelig være tverrsummen i magic squares. :)
<jo-erlend> det var ikke tverrsum jeg mente. Jeg mente... Fotball :)
<Malin> kan man ikke bare kalle det Firefox 1000000 ?
<jo-erlend> dato er fornuftig.
<Malin> jau
<Malin> :)
<jo-erlend> kom igjenah chixa!
<hjd> Tex var det http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TeX (av Knuth). For hver ny utgave legger de til en desimal.
<jo-erlend> RoyK, hva sier du til ekstraomganger? :=
<jo-erlend> jøiemeg!
<jo-erlend> RoyK, jeg vil jo si at kvaliteten på denne kampen ligger et godt hakk over gjennomsnittsnivået i førstedivisjon for menn.
<jo-erlend> JAAA!
<jo-erlend> FANTASTISK1!!!!!!
<jo-erlend> nå så jeg bokstavelig talt stjerner :)
<RoyK> fy faen!
<RoyK> det her var sinnsykt!
 * RoyK henter seg en ny øl
<jo-erlend> jeg og :)
<jo-erlend> det var det samme i semien... Kolbotn utlikna i siste sekund og ekstraomganger. Da vant Stabæk! :)
<jo-erlend> nå begynner det å likne på Stabæk-fotball!
<RoyK> :)
<RoyK> synes røa gjør det bedre...
<RoyK> er du bærumsgutt eller noe?
<jo-erlend> nå _skal_ Stabæk vinne denne kampen. En straffekonk vinner de garantert på, så det er snakk om å holde eneren nå, så vinner de.
<jo-erlend> hehe, spesielt... Kommentatoren sa akkurat nøyaktig det motsatte :)
<jo-erlend> RoyK, fullstendig Bærumsgutt :)
<jo-erlend> men enda mer Stabæk-gutt :)
<jo-erlend> selvmål :(
<jo-erlend> den hadde gått utenfor :(
<RoyK> hihi
<RoyK> sjølmål
<jo-erlend> åh!
<jo-erlend> jaajajjajasj!
<RoyK> steike!
<jo-erlend> verdens beste Stabæk-jenter!
<jo-erlend> håhåhå
<jo-erlend> nå bare håper vi at Siri Merete Nordeide Grønli avgjør straffekonken, så danser hun hele natta :)
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> "stabæk har bomma mye..."
<jo-erlend> ja, men vi har Ingrid i buret. Sheriffen av Nottingham har ingenting på hu. :)
<RoyK> litt flaut med sjølmål, da :D
<jo-erlend> neida, hun blir dynket i natt, men det blir i champagne!
<jo-erlend> åh, hun hadde fingrene på den?
<RoyK> ops
<RoyK> røa leder :D
<jo-erlend> don't kødd with kristy!
<jo-erlend> Ingrid!
<jo-erlend> Carozinho da! :)
<jo-erlend> hun har vært på ALLE!
<jo-erlend> wow!
<jo-erlend> faen, nå faller NRK ut!!!!
<jo-erlend> RoyK, hold meg oppdatert!
<jo-erlend> det kom tilbake. :)
<jo-erlend> Ingrid! :)
<jo-erlend> se her, hva sa jeg? Siri gjøreh!
<jo-erlend> da er det bare én ting å gjøre... Avlys søndag.
<RoyK> gratulerer :)
<jo-erlend> yes!!§!!!
<jo-erlend> "VI vil se Siri Danse!
<RoyK> fin kamp, da :)
<jo-erlend> ja... Herlig kamp. Kampene mot Røa er de beste i hele året, uavhengig av liga.
<jo-erlend> RoyK, full guffe nå: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=VHqT8DXWt6A :)
<RoyK> hrmf - måtte bytte kanal på det trådløse her
<RoyK> for mye søpple på den gamle kanalen
<jo-erlend> hvis du ser etter en fest i kveld, så anbefaler jeg Onkel Blå på Bekkestua, bortsett fra hvis du vil ha Champagne. Det er garantert utsolgt. :)
<jo-erlend> jeg glemmer aldri 1. November 1998. Da var det helt blått fra Nadderud til Stabekk. Må ha vært femti tusen mennesker. Seriemesterskapet var ikke særlig mye mindre. Passerer vel neppe tjue tusen idag, men fest blir det! :)
<jo-erlend> [/offtopic]
<jo-erlend> noen som vet hvordan det er med norid, om registrering kan gjøres mens noen somler med å sende inn bekreftelse, eller om mottatt bestilling binder?
<Sakarias> somler du, så mister du... mener jeg
<jo-erlend> raskeste måten å dele noe over http?
<jo-erlend> nettverk er et faenskap i 2011...
<Sakarias> over http? publicfolder i dropbox f.eks
<virtuelv> jo-erlend: raskest som i? trenger å gi noen tilgang til noe akkurat nå, men gidder ikke vente på å laste opp?
<virtuelv> apache
<virtuelv> alternativt Opera Unite, om du ikke har noe særlig kontroll over brannmurer og slikt
<Kagee> jo-erlend: python simpleserver?
<Malin> driver å custom-compiler en linux-kernel nå hvor jeg har satt acpi-powersaken og batteriet til moduler i stedet for inkludert i kjerna, så får vi se. Tror det som måtte gøres sist gang også
<RoyK> når en make -j tar fem minutter, har du greit med prosessorkraft....
<RoyK> to 12-kjerners prosessorer og 64GB minne holder vel? :D
<Malin> RoyK: ja, det skulle holde til å kjøre libreoffice tror jeg
<Malin> nice, da blir det å teste å installere kjerna jeg kompilerte selv
<geirha> RoyK: Tror du til og med kan kjøre Vista med den maskinvaren
<RoyK> geirha: tror ikke vista bruker mer enn 4 kjerner
<RoyK> mikkesoft begrenser ytelse for å få folk til å betale for annen programvare
<Berge> Tøv.
<Berge> Det finnes utgaver av Windows som er begrenset i antall kjerner (og hvor mye RAM) de bruker, men de er ikke i salg i Europa.
<Berge> Eller i noe vestlig land, iofs.
<Berge> Home-utgavene av 7 er begrenset i RAM-bruk, på 16GB, elns.
<Berge> Og ingen Windows-utgaver (av skrivebords-Windows) støtter mer enn to CPUer, men de støtter flere kjerner per CPU.
<Berge> Og det er snakk om 128 kjerner eller noe per CPU.
<RoyK> heh - windows server har vært begrensa i antall kjerner ganske lenge
<Berge> Nopes, i antall CPUer.
<RoyK> og windows ser ikke stor forkjell op cpu-er og kkjerner
<Berge> Jo.
<Berge> Microsoft definerer helt spesifikt forskjellen.
<Berge> (I motsetning til f.eks. Oracle.)
<RoyK> oracle ser på antall sockets
<Berge> Og, vel, Windows Server har siden 2000 støttet en haug kjerner.
<RoyK> uavhenging av hvor mange du bruker
<Berge> «Microsoft defines a physical CPU/processor as a single socket/node on the systemboard. For O/S licensing purposes, a dual-socket single-core (Intel Pentium/4 Xeon, AMD Athlon/64) system counts as a total of 2 processors, whereas a single-socket quad-core CPU (such as AMD's Opteron and Intel's Xeon) counts as 1 processor. Microsoft's policy has no bearing on how third-party software vendors (such as Oracle) administer CPU licensing for its server ...
<Berge> ... applications.»
<Berge> Skriver pediet.
<RoyK> har du en maskin med plass til fire CPU-er, må du betale fore fire sockets
<Berge> For Windows? Nei.
<RoyK> oracle
<RoyK> ikke windows
<Berge> Ja, men hvem kjører nå Oracle.
<RoyK> mange
<Berge> Ja, men det er synd på dem.
<RoyK> jupp
<Berge> Men sånn, jeg er ferdig med å pirke nå. Det er greit å ikke like Microsoft og Windows og slikt, men da må man mislike det av de rette årsaker (-:
<RoyK> postgresql er så sinnsykt branå, så å bruke oracle virker bare dumt
<Berge> Tja, det finnes forstatt ting Oracle gjør bedre (eller, i det hele tatt) enn Postgres.
<Berge> (Og jeg er Postgres-fanboi.)
<Berge> Men det begynner å bli langt mellom dem, heldigvis (-:
<RoyK> for web_ting har det lite å si
<Berge> Men så kjører ingen Oracle for «vanlige» webting.
<RoyK> selv med en ørtogfjørig-gigabyte-database vil postgres duge greit
<Berge> Det kommer an på hva du vil.
<Berge> Oracle har f.eks. vesentlig mer moden clustering.
<Berge> Og kommer med en zillionmillion moduler for alt mellom himmel og jord.
<RoyK> psql 9.1 er ikke dårlig der
<Berge> Kalender med Exchange-støtte? Rett i Oracelen.
<Berge> psql er en Postgres-klient, du mener Postgres 9.1.
<RoyK> ja
<Berge> Og ja, det er blitt fine greier, men som sagt, Oracles er vesentlig modnere.
<Berge> Oracle kan multimaster, liksom.
<RoyK> joda, men til en pris av 1kxpostgres?
<Berge> Din skjorte og førstefødte, såklart.
<Berge> NÃ¥ er multimaster onde, onde greier, rett nok.
<RoyK> postgres 9.1 har somme yndige ting, da
<Berge> Massevis.
<RoyK> har en psql-base på jobb - 100GB stor eller så
<RoyK> backend for bacula
<RoyK> på SSD-er
<Berge> Hvorfor trenger bacula 100GB med data i en RDBMS?
<Berge> Den lagrer vel ikke fildata der?
<RoyK> men bacula-basen er så dårlig indeksert at det er vondt....
<Berge> Da ville jeg heller fikset indeksene enn å kjøpe SSDer (-:
<RoyK> vi har nogle terabyte lagra der
<RoyK> 60TB eller så
<RoyK> og en del millioner filer
<Berge> Ja, men hva er de 100GBene i databasen?
<RoyK> bacula - filnavn, stier og status
<RoyK> med en haug med inkrementelle backups, tar sånt plass
<Berge> ah
<Berge> (Jeg har aldri kjørt bacula.)
#ubuntu-no 2011-11-06
<jo-erlend> idag var det egentlig bare flaks at jeg kjom.
<jo-erlend> kom hjem, mente jeg  å si :)
<jo-erlend> men øl er best på Onkel Blaa!
<RoyK> heh - Slackware is a free and open source Linux-based operating system. [...] The current stable version is 13.37
<Malin> RoyK: hva det var med tallene 13.37? :)
<geirha> Kan du ikke leet-språket? :)
<Malin> ah.. nei, men nå husker jeg noen har snakket om det der før.. sukk
<hjd> Malin: elite -> 31373 -> 31337 -> 1337 (leet) sånn grovt regna.
<Malin> jau, jeg tror jeg skjønte det litt når jeg sjekket ut på wikipedia nå :) hehe
<RoyK> 31373 blir jo elete.... kanskje ikke helt riktig? ;)
 * RoyK kan bare konstatere at dommeren i cupfinalen i dag er i overkant generøs med de gule korta...
<hjd> RoyK: eh, ja. Se bortifra den. Prøvde bare å dekke steget til dobbel-e men det ble jo helt feil.
<RoyK> :)
<Kagee> Kjenner noen her til noen som vil rettlese en apertium-oversettelse fra bokmål til nynorsk av FiksGataMi?
<hjd> Kagee: tja, du kan jo høre med https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-no om noen er interessert.
<Kagee> jeg fant en villug, men tar vare på linken
<jo-erlend> er det en udressert gruppe?
<hjd> jo-erlend: hva legger du i udressert? Du må godkjennes for å bli medlem iallefall.
<jo-erlend> "villug" :)
<hjd> uk :)
<Sakarias> tipper han mente "villig"... Kagee er kjent for å trykke på en av de nærmeste tastene på tastaturet, ikke støtt det passer med ordet han prøver å formulere :P
#ubuntu-no 2012-10-29
<Mathias> :O
<Mathias> jeg vil haaaaaa!
<Kagee> vel, er du en "experienced" linuxbruker?
<Mathias> delvis :p
<malin> er så mye reklame for viaplay på viasat og at det er power to the people osv, men tja, tjenesten krever silverlight....
<malin> så power to the windows-users da kanskje
<Mathias> hahahaha
<Kagee> haha
 * RoyK tror malin kommer til å banke den jevne windows-brukeren ganske godt
<Mathias> ig der vandret katastrofen inn døra
<malin> hvordan banke ?
<Mathias> slenge servere på
<malin> kanskje det ja
<Mathias> eller skyte ubuntu dvd'er
<malin> hm, kan de skytes?
<Kagee> "Everything can be airdropped. Atleast one"
<malin> aha
#ubuntu-no 2012-10-30
<Mathias> så sant
<RoyK> http://www.nyteknik.se/nyheter/it_telekom/datorer/article3564355.ece <-- noe for damene?
<malin> noen som har erfaring med å lage en minnepinne med multiboot? f.eks. mulighet til å boote en live-cd, installasjons-cd-en til win7 + hirens boot cd f.eks
<Kagee> interesant ide, men nei, ingen erfaring
<malin> Kagee: oki. skal sjekke ut litt ,for det hadde vært veeldig greit
<Kagee> http://www.hardware.no/artikler/google-gjor-skjermdeling-til-en-lek/113997
<Kagee> Fungerte utmerket fro meg i Xubuntu med Chromium
<Mathias> skjermdeling? bløh
<Mathias> screen -x <3
<Kagee> Mathias: noen ganger trengs det
<malin> hm, står noe her... :D http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9wmPK5C2Wc
<malin> men må vel gjøre det fra wintendo
<Mathias> kan ikke youtube :p
<Mathias> med mindre du får den i ascii
<Kagee> hvorfor i alle dager er det en video
<Kagee> hadde jo vært 100% mer brukbart om det vat en blogpost
<malin> ja, enig, men det var det eneste jeg fant, derfor er det en video
<malin> men med ligg googling har jeg funnet mer
 * Mathias ligger
<Kagee> google: grub dboot ido
<Kagee> Viser resultater for grub boot iso
<Kagee> jeg gidder ikke skrive skikeklig lenger, google fikser det uanserr
<Mathias> lil
<Kagee> *tt :P
<Mathias> hza fjør fy nå?
<Kagee> malin: aha, tror jeg fant noe perfekt fro deg
<Kagee> malin: http://www.panticz.de/MultiBootUSB
<Mathias> narra kagi
<malin> Kagee: takk, men fant nettopp denne: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<malin> prøver den først, visst ikkep røver jeg den du fant :)
<RoyK> malin: win7 er jo gammeldags
<RoyK> &me installerer win8 på malins pese :D
 * RoyK installerer win8 på malins pese :D
 * Mathias avinstallerer windowsen
<RoyK> Mathias: har du spilt xbill?
<Mathias> neitakkiggodnatt
<RoyK> Mathias: apt-get install ...
<RoyK> det er gøy :)
<RoyK> og gammeldags
<Mathias> apt-forget install
 * RoyK mumler noe om ignorante fjortiser
<Mathias> :p
<Mathias> får prøve det senere
<Mathias> er på mobil og er trøtt og vurderer en film
<RoyK> oki
<Mathias> minn meg på det imorgen! :p
<RoyK> hvilken irc-klient bruker du på mobilen?
<Mathias> irssi
<RoyK> ok
<Mathias> hvordan det? :p
 * Kagee bruker weechat og irssiconnectbot
<RoyK> bare lurte
<RoyK> har ikke funnet noe jeg har likt for android
<Mathias> orket ikke znc som mellomledd mer
<Mathias> var litt humoete
<RoyK> men å bruke touchtastatur og skrive mye er noe skikkelig kløn uansett
<Mathias> humpete*
<Mathias> ikke hvis man har swiftkey :p
<Mathias> må bare ikke bruke connectbot :p
<Mathias> har ikke tekstfelt :s
<Mathias> tty-l
<malin> RoyK: hm. oki, da får jeg få win8 i stedet... :)
<malin> :p
 * RoyK har prøvd litt win8 på jobb
<RoyK> veldig nettbrettaktig
<malin> oki
<malin> jeg har prøvd såvidt hos en kompis
<RoyK> ser forresten at flere har installert ubuntu på naxus 7 :)
<malin> kult
<RoyK> gugel har visst åpna for at det skal være lett å installere andre ting
<RoyK> ikke fullt så mye kløn som med mange andre mobiler og nettbrett
<malin> kult. da kan det jo tenkes det kan være av interesse
<malin> om de fikser en mobil med tastaur og jeg kan installere meego eller lignende på også. så snakker man :)
<RoyK> menneh - tror ikke nexus har noe gsm/3g/4g
<malin> ah :/
<RoyK> men det er jo ikke verre enn å ha mobilt breiband i sekken med wifi ;)
<malin> sant
<RoyK> - In early September 2012, there were reports that Google would release a 3G version of Nexus 7 in six weeks.[41]
<RoyK> http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-57505157-94/is-a-google-nexus-7-with-3g-joining-the-traffic-jam-of-tablets/ <-- men "Google is not commenting on the rumor.", så det kan jo bare være rykter
<malin> kan være rykter, who knows
<RoyK> hadde vært gøy å prøve blåtanntastatur mot mobilen...
<RoyK> ellers lurer jeg på når det kommer wearables med skikkelig HUD og sånt - hadde vært stas å kunne bruke på trikken på vei til jobb ;)
<malin> hvordan HUD=
<malin> *?
<gjest001> aha. works :)Main her
<gjest001> *Malin
<gjest001> sjekket om denne virket:
<gjest001> http://malinkb.dyndns.org/irc/ubuntu_webchat.html
<malin> multiboot-cd virker
<RoyK> har du laga cd med windows og ubuntu?
<RoyK> eller minnepinne?
<Kagee> tror kanskje hun mente multiso-boot-usb
<malin> RoyK: minnepinne
<malin> Kagee: noe sånt
<malin> RoyK: brukte denne fremgangsmåten: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
#ubuntu-no 2012-10-31
<RoyK> malin: kult
<malin> RoyK: ja, det virker, også ser det ut som den installerer noe ekstra stæsj også
<RoyK> oki
<malin> så nå har jeg 64 og 32 bit Ubuntu 12.04.1 + hirens 15.1 og windows7 professional sp1 64-bit
<malin> funket ikke  legge til home edition også
<RoyK> er det noe poeng å ha både 32 og 64 bit?
<malin> antageligvis ikke, men har det i alle fall, sånn i tilfelle
<RoyK> hehe
<malin> også er det jo plass...
<RoyK> hvor stor pinne?
<malin> 32GB fra clas ohlson
<malin> kjøpte i går. har hatt lyst på en stund....
<RoyK> såpass, ja, da har du jo plass ei stund
<malin> jau
<malin> men kanskje jeg lager to partisjoner på den
<RoyK> hva slags hastighet får du på den?
<malin> i følge hdparm så er det ca 20MB/s
<malin> var litt redd for at det kunne være verre...
<malin> siden det ikke stod noe på den. hadde det vært nesten ikke noe, hadde jeg nok levert den tilbake
<RoyK> er ikke ille, det
<RoyK> merke?
<malin> sandisk cruzer
<RoyK> sandisk er ofte safe
<RoyK> kjøpte noe rimelig fra Kingston, og det var bare søppel
<malin> ja, har en liten sandisk fra før på 2GB og den har fungert fint
<malin> nå kjørte jeg en read only test i driveutility eller disk utility
<malin> minimum read = 23.3MB/s
<malin> maximum 36.1
<malin> og average
<malin> 32.4
<RoyK> du får ikke stort mer enn 35MB/s på USB 2.0 uansett
<malin> ah
<malin> men da skal jeg ikke klage
<RoyK> nope - liten vits i det ;)
<malin> .)
<malin> men tenkte jeg tok en risiko med tanke på at jeg ikke visste noe om lese/skriving. aner ikke hvor rask skrivinga er da
<RoyK> sync;time (dd if=/dev/zero of=testfil bs=64k count=128;sync) # lager ei testfil på 8MB og tar tida...
<RoyK> dd rapporterer hastighet, men vil ikke ta hensyn til caching, derfor time (dd... ; sync)
<xt> RoyK: feil kommando
<RoyK> feil hva da?
<xt> d if=/dev/zero of=testfil bs=64k count=128 conv=fdatasync er rett kommando
<xt> +d
<RoyK> evt conv=fsync?
<xt> finst den?
<xt> aldri sett
<RoyK> eller conv=direct
<xt> då måler du noko anna
<RoyK> så bruker den O_DIRECT, null caching
<xt> trudde det var oflag=dsync
<xt> då synker den per bs
<xt> som ikkje er veldig relevant for real world ytelse
<xt> då det er få program som sync() støtt
<RoyK> bsync kjører vel synkron i/o, mens O_DIRECT sender ting rett til disk, ikke via systembufferet
<malin> huayra kommer ut og inn
<Mathias> kastes ut og så slenges inn igjen
<Kagee> hva er hubuntu?
<Mathias> halv ubuntu?
<malin> er det? trodde Hubuntu var huayraBuntu jeg
<Mathias> kanskje hareubuntu?
<RoyK> http://sourceforge.net/projects/hubuntu/ kanskje
<RoyK> http://www.phonenews.com/review-ubuntu-for-nexus-7-21742/ :)
<RoyK> nexus 7 virker som en god kandidat til neste nettbrett...
<RoyK> med A15-prosessor, har den til og med virtualisering i prosessoren (sånn som amd og intel)
<malin> hm
<RoyK> malin: tror vi trenger en ny admin til ubuntu.no
<RoyK> malin: når det ikke skjer noe på ei uke eller to etter at folk registrerer seg der, er det litt dårlig PR
<Mathias> jeg kan melde meg som mo(r)derator :P
<Mathias> "for de som foretrekker grafisk skrivebord fremfor kommandolinjeskall" lol
<malin> RoyK: enig. jeg foreslår at vi blir flere admins
<malin> jeg kan også godt være admin, men vil ikke være alene.
<malin> men problem 1. hvor er moderatoren blitt av?
 * RoyK melder seg frivillig
<RoyK> men vil helst ha konsolltilgang på saken også, sånn at ting som CAPTCHA kan installeres
<RoyK> dagens admin ser ut til å sove i timen, eller hele døgnet
<RoyK> eller - kanskje litt slemt
<RoyK> men dagens admin har tydeligvis ikke fokus på tjenesten
<Mathias> vi kan sikkert fint administrere saken :P
<RoyK> malin: har du admin der?
<RoyK> eh, Mathias ...
<Mathias> eh, meg...
<Mathias> det forumet der var ikke spesielt aktivt
<malin> RoyK:  jeg har admin-tilgang til ubuntu.no, men jeg har ikke tilgang til det underliggende
<malin> så kanskje jeg kan godta folk som bmelder seg inn men jeg finner iksom ikke helt frem der
<RoyK> drupal har litt høy terskel...
<malin> jau
<malin> jeg får opp alle som har admin-tilgang i alle fall
<RoyK> men - den er veldig bra når du lærer den ;)
<malin> sigurdga_ SlimG Simira Hvem av dere har tilgang til ubuntu.no sin server?
<malin> finner den delen der det kreves godkjenning fra en admin
<malin> problemet er at jeg ikke finner t hvor jeg gir folk tilgang osv
<RoyK> malin: tror du skal finne det under /admin/people
<malin> det jeg finer er adminisster/users
<malin> her er lista under users
<malin> User management
<malin> Access rules
<malin> Permissions
<malin> Profiles
<malin> Roles
<malin> User settings
<malin> Users
<malin> eller lista under user management
<RoyK> http://ubuntu.no/admin/people <-- får du opp den?
<si-m1> You are not authorized to access this page.
<RoyK> du må nok være drupal-admin
<RoyK> tenkte mest på malin
<malin> RoyK: The requested page could not be found.
<RoyK> åh
<RoyK> mulig eldre versjon av drupal, da
<malin> ja, ikke veit jeg
<carestad> får prøve meg her og: noen som har problemer med å få inn wine på 64 bit ubuntu?
<carestad> jeg har nok prøvd alt hittil, foruten å installere 32 bit
<carestad> ref.: http://askubuntu.com/questions/210054/cant-install-wine-or-ia32-libs-in-ubuntu-12-10-64-bit
<Kagee> jeg har allerede wine installert
<Kagee> på 64bit
<Kagee> hadde fra forrige versjon, og det ser ikke ut til å ha blitt borte
 * RoyK kan ikke la vær å bli forundra over rødnebbterna, som hekker på svalbard og så drar sørover til antakrktis for å hekke der igjen
<Mathias> RoyK: jo mer hacking jo bedre
<Mathias> skrev jeg nettopp hacking? mente cracking
<carestad> Kagee: jau. det ser ut som det fungerer hos "de fleste"
<carestad> men ikke på min maskin
<carestad> ikke i en nyoppsatt live-USB-sesjon heller
<carestad> mens i en fersk VirtualBox-installasjon fungerte det
<carestad> så jeg klør meg i hodet
<RoyK> kjører du vbox på ubuntu?
<sigurdga_> malin: beklager, har ikke vært i nærheten av maskina på en stund, og jeg har heller ikke tilgang til noe server
<malin> sigurdga_: ok. Er det SlimG som har?
<malin> får se nærmere på det i morgen. legger meg nå :)
<malin> nattaklem til alle på ubuntu-no :)
<sigurdga_> SlimG har sånt som rettigheter, ja
<sigurdga_> jeg har bare vært oversettingsadmin, jeg :)
#ubuntu-no 2012-11-01
<SlimG_> malin: Litt sent, men jeg står da for ubuntu.no installasjonen
<SlimG> Og forsåvidt: Godmorgen alle sammen
<Kagee> Var det en plan en gang å migrere ubunto.no til canonical-hosting?
<Kagee> og, god morgen :)
<SlimG> Kagee: Du mener å bruke ubuntuforums i stedet for ubuntu.no/forum?
<SlimG> Personlig liker jeg ikke Drupal installasjonen vi har i dag, og det har vært svært vanskelig å finne utseende-tema til drupal som passer ubuntu
<SlimG> Om vi får bort fra drupalforumet og gjerne over til ubuntuforums så står vi igrunn fritt til å gjøre som vi ønsker med fremsiden
<Kagee> Jeg sier at jeg husker det var en diskusjon om det for en god tid tilbake
<Kagee> Jeg bruker ikke ubuntu.no selv.
<SlimG> Ikke jeg heller forsåvidt
<geirha> +1 for å få opprettet en loco-kategori på ubuntuforums
<SlimG> Jo Erlend og Rubèn er vel ikke lengre ledere for ubuntu.no
<SlimG> Jeg kan se om jeg får lov til å lage en loco NO på ubuntuforums
 * SlimG har sendt forespørsel til ubuntuforums.org
<malin> SlimG: heisann :)
<RoyK> SlimG: hei
<RoyK> er ubuntuforums ei programpakke?
<RoyK> SlimG: hvilken versjon av drupal har du der?
<malin> er det enklest å få ubuntu.no hostet via canonical? I såfall er det jo noe man bør gjøre
<RoyK> mhm
<RoyK> det viktige er imidlertid at vi får noe som virker, uansett hvor det er hostet
<malin> nettopp. så jeg skulle gjerne hatt tilgang i alle fall
<malin> og det er lurt å spre tilgang på flere enn 1 person av ymse grunner
<SlimG> RoyK: Ikke en pakke nei, det er snakk om ubuntuforums.org, at vi får et underforum der og slipper å drifte forumet selv.
<SlimG> RoyK: Vi har Drupal 6.x
<RoyK> ok, sånn å forstå...
<RoyK> har du vært i kontakt med ubuntuforums?
<Kagee> [09:54]  * SlimG har sendt forespørsel til ubuntuforums.org
<RoyK> ellers - om man skal fortsette med noe eget, så er jo drupal 7 ute, og etter hva jeg kan se, er det mye som er forbedra der
<SlimG> Slik jeg ser det har vi ikke andre tjenester å tilby enn forum. Om vi trenger noe mer så mener jeg vi må sette oss ned og finne ut hva vi virkelig trenger
<SlimG> Jeg mener at om vi ikke har folk som klør i fingrene etter å lage innhold til ubuntu.no, så er det ikke nødvendig å drifte noen [C|B]MS der heller
<SlimG> Det går an å ha en statisk side som introduserer Ubuntu Norge, og henviser til diverse linker hvor vi kan nåes (forum, irc, facebook, g+, mailingliste etc.)
<SlimG> BBL *lunch* (Leser backlog når jeg kommer tilbake 12:10)
<geirha> Ei side som ga fin oversikt over oversettelser, hva som gjenstår, hva som har høyest prioritet, og hvilke som bør oversettes på launchpad eller ei hadde vært nyttig, men det krever at noen legger ned mye arbeid.
<SlimG> geirha: Finnes ikke den oversikten på Launchpad allerede?
<SlimG> Offtopic: Sendes oversettinger utført på Launchpad nå automatisk oppstrøms til de individuelle originalprosjektene via VCS?
<Kagee> VCS ?
<malin> men da har vi ubuntu.no fikser nytt tema der, og flytter forumet til canonica sitt?
<RoyK> malin: det er jo bare php og css, så det bør være enkelt å fikse tema
<RoyK> gitt at man har ssh-tilgang og sånt...
<RoyK> malin: du som er så glad i tomatsuppe... http://www.nrk.no/mat/1.8380602
<malin> RoyK: jau :)
<malin> oi :D oppskrift :D
<RoyK> så god ut også :)
<malin> mhm :)
<geirha> SlimG: Tror ikke det er noe automatikk der. Oppstrøm kan velge om de vil hente oversettelser fra launchpad eller ei, derfor er det best å oversette oppstrøms.
<RoyK> http://www.sigra.no/behandlinger/dyr/dyretolk/samtaler/ <-- *flire*
<SlimG> malin: Jeg skal forsøke å få opprettet nytt forum hos ubuntuforums.org, jeg tror nok ikke det er mulig å flytte eksisterende poster dertil
<SlimG> Jeg stemmer for å sende vårt eksisterende foruminnhold til /dev/null og begynne med ny frisk start
<malin> det er en god ide, for forumet nå er overlesset med brukere som er blokkerte osv osv
<malin> og mange av postene er vel ikke relevante lengere?
<malin> kanskje flytte over ting som er relevant etterhvert
<SlimG> Årsaken til at Drupal ble valt til ubuntu.no var fordi det engang eksisterte et lovende ubuntu-tema prosjekt til drupal, og at det eksisterte forum-migreringsverktøy fra vår tidligere forum-motor til drupal forumet. Og folk uttrykte ønske om å skrive nyhetsinnlegg
<malin> ok
<malin> men da lager vi et helt nytt ett.
<SlimG> Temaprosjektet er ganske dødt nå, det er vanskelig å migrere forumet bort fra Drupal og få har vist interesse for å skrive nyhetsinnlegg
<malin> mhm
<SlimG> Så jeg ser ikke noe behov for å ha [B|C]MS, statisk html+litt CMS pynt med linker til aktuelle Ubuntu Norge steder på internet er nok tror jeg
<SlimG> Da slipper vi òg å vedlikeholde så mye, og siden blir rask
<SlimG> SÃ¥ kan vi utvide senere
<SlimG> NÃ¥r behov og bidragsytere melder seg
<malin> mhm
<SlimG> ^ Det er mine tanker, bare for å få dem ut :)
<malin> men får vi bevart domenet ubuntu.no ?
<SlimG> Joda
<malin> good
<SlimG> Jeg tror Tek.no eier domenet, og Tollef Fog Heen administrerer det
<malin> ok
<malin> så kanskje få tak på han og få det overført til noen andre om han ikke vil mer, evt. om det er ok for han om vi flytter domenet over på canonicalgreiene
<SlimG> Jeg har snakket med han om dette før, og såvidt jeg husker så foretrekker han å ha kontroll over ubuntu.no
<SlimG> Men han utfører oppføringsendringer på det domenet på forespørsel
<SlimG> Så vi har på sett og vis full kontroll over ubuntu.no domenet
<SlimG> Websidene ligger i dag på en Linode 2048 som eies av UWC Red Cross Nordic som jeg jobber for.
<SlimG> Jeg tenker de kan forsette å ligge der, men at de blir nedgradert til statisk HTML for nå, og oppgradert senere ved behov
<si-m1> neida, vi eier ikke ubuntu.no men vi kjørte sekunder dns for det en gang for en stund siden
<si-m1> hadde vel litt med at tollef styrte dns for oss på den tiden
<si-m1> :)
<SlimG> si-m1: Var du lærling i hw.no for noen år siden forresten? synes jeg husker noen artikler merket Simen
<SlimG> :)
<si-m1> niks, men har vært ansatt siden 2006
<SlimG> Humm.. da roter jeg
<SlimG> Ah, ubuntu.no er Tollef sitt private domene
<si-m1> jepps
<si-m1> hvis noe skal endres der så er det vel bare å sende over en epost så tenker jeg det blir ordnings
<SlimG> joda, han er rask å gjøre endringer de gangene jeg har spurt, så det er ikke noe problem
<SlimG> Jeg bare jeg får lov til å lage Ubuntu Norge LoCo forum hos ubuntuforums.org, teknisk sett så har vi vel ingen som driver ubuntu norge lengre
<SlimG> Eller?
<RoyK> jeg synes vi bør ha nyhetsside fremdeles
<SlimG> Så lenge vi har noen som faktisk brenner for å skrive nyheter så er jo det et grei ønske
<RoyK> så kanskje beholde drupal, evt flytte til wordpress om det er lettere?
<SlimG> Jeg vil uansett flytte bort fra Drupal, vi ble aldri venner, tykke trege Drupal og jeg
<SlimG> Jeg foretrekker å fjerne alle funksjoner (statisk HTML), også kan vi legge til funksjoner senere etter nøye overveide beslutninger
<RoyK> man får jo mye gratis med en CMS
 * RoyK bruker WP
<SlimG> Det er enkelt å gå over til CMS fra statisk HTML om vi har behov senere. En CMS krever uansett mer vedlikeholdstid enn statisk HTML, og om vi ikke trenger CMS så ser jeg ikke poenget
<SlimG> Jeg synes det er trist å besøke en nettside med nyhetsinnlegg, der siste innlegg er 1 år gammelt
<RoyK> Det er uansett lettere for skribenter å oppdatere innhold i en CMS
<RoyK> ...og med statiske side, blir det nok heller slapt med oppdateringer
<SlimG> Hvis vi skal tilby nyheter så _må_ vi bruke en [B|C]MS uansett, men først må vi ha skribenter, og jeg er usikker på om det er realistisk at noen vil skrive kvalitetsnyheter for ubuntu.no på regelmessig basis
<SlimG> Jeg vil være sikker på at vi har ivrige skribenter før vi begynner å drifte en [B|C]MS, ikke etterpå
<SlimG> Jeg forsøkte å rekruttere skribenter en periode for ubuntu.no fremsiden, men det tok aldri helt av.
<SlimG> Tanken med den statiske siden var bare å fortelle kort om Ubuntu Norge, hva vi driver med, og så legge til lenker til alle plassene på det store interwebnetvevet vi holder til
<SlimG> Ingen nyheter
<RoyK> ok
<xt> SlimG, du kan likevel bruke wordpress. og så rendre statisk
<xt> you can have it both ways
<SlimG> Om vi unngår å velge *MS nå, så kan vi velge den beste som er tilgjengelig den dagen vi har en gjennomtenkt plan for utvidelse
<RoyK> sant
<malin> det burde være, syntes jeg. en side for nedlast osv lik den på ubuntu.com men på norsk
<malin> og på andre språk også egentlig
<RoyK> kanskje registrere en bug? Det finnes sikkert mange som kan hjelpe til med selve oversettelsen, men canonical må jo selv endre sida
<xt> trur ikkje dei har sida si i andre språk?
<RoyK> finnes ikke noen andre språk tilgjengelig fra forsida der, i hvert fall
<si-m1> trenger vel bare en side med enkel oversikt over hvor du får tak i os og programvare, dokumentasjon og hvordan man lett kan bidra til den norske delen av ubuntu
<si-m1> samt informasjon om hva som finnes av ressurser i ubuntu norge
<si-m1> og kanskje en liste over norske utvidelser til unity etc
<si-m1> mao. noe ala download, support og community-fanene fra ubuntu.com samt en veldig enkel forside med lenker til disse
<si-m1> hm, glemte ubuntu-fanen.. det kunne kanskje vært forsiden
<SlimG> Jeg skal prøve å skrive en enkel css-løs .html fil, så kommer jeg tilbake her og spør om input og hjelp. Og når alle er fornøyd kan den pyntes med CSS og publiseres
<SlimG> Tenker først og fremst på struktur og innhold, design får komme senere
<SlimG> Men nå: Hjem!
<SlimG> Snakkes i morgen folk
<malin> men dette ble da en konstuktiv dag om en tenker ubuntu.no og fremtiden til den :)
<Mathias> :P
#ubuntu-no 2012-11-02
<RoyK> aften
<Mathias> morgen
<Atluxity> kveld
<Kagee> helg
<Mathias> natt
<malin> hey
 * RoyK prøver å banke en og annen i civ...
<geirha> freeciv?
<Kagee> bash + xml ...
<Kagee> jeg tror dette kan gjøre med noen xml-programmer, men tar gjerne imot tips ...
<Kagee> jeg har en struktur <regninger><regning /><regning /></regninger>
<Kagee> jeg vil returnere hele treet, men bare <regning> <name>Foo</name> </regning> ikke <regning> <name>Bar</name> </regning>
<geirha> Best å bruke noe som skjønner xml. python, perl, ...
<Kagee> xpath uses the XML::XPath perl module to make XPath queries to any XML document.
<Kagee> cat innmelding.xml | xpath -e "/invoices/invoice/name[text()='Foo Bar AS']/ancestor::invoice"
<geirha> xpath ... < innmelding.xml
<Kagee> jaja
<Kagee> jeg foretrekker å kunne lese pipene mine fra venstre mot høyre
#ubuntu-no 2012-11-03
<sigurdga_> hmf. nedlastingshastighet på 2-12 kB. ca 1% av normalt :(
<RoyK> geirha: nei, den andre
<geirha> unfreeciv?
<RoyK> mhm
<Kagee> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/11/ubuntu-pc-sales-skyrocket-in-2011'
<Kagee> - en '
<RoyK> Odd Børretzen må få hvile i fred
<malin> ja.... Odd Børretzen var awesome :)
#ubuntu-no 2012-11-04
<geirha> Håper Ubuntu kommer til Norge også snart.
<malin> geirha: det håper jeg også, men i hvilken form tenker du?
<geirha> Preinstallert på bærbare maskiner
<geirha> malin: Istedenfor Windows-merakkelset du blir tvunget til å kjøpe i dag
<Mathias> geirha: Ja :D
<Mathias> har bare funnet en maskin med ubuntu preinstalled da :s
<malin> geirha: ja, det vil jeg og ha
<Mathias> muligens med et pent valg av distroer?
<Mathias> x/k/l/you_name_it-xubuntu
<geirha> tja, likså greit å bare ha ubuntu. Er jo enkelt nok å bare installere [xkl]ubuntu-desktop-pakken om man vil ha et annet skrivebordsmiljø.
<RoyK> geirha: du betaler jo ikke for windows-skiten, den er preinstallert med en haug med crapware som produsenten får betalt for og bruker til å betale mikkesoft
<Mathias> RoyK: man betaler fortsatt for winerkefiende
<sigurdga_> hadde vært sikkelig tøft om noen hadde fått til å selge mac med ubuntu
<Mathias> hahahahahahahaha
<malin> mac med Ubuntu på... Apple hadde garantert blitt med på sånt samarbeide. Ut med os-x, ionn med Ubuntu
<malin> *inn
<Mathias> ijnn me ubutnu!
<malin> ja, men tror neppe det skjer ass
<Mathias> malin: kjøp opp apple!
<malin> Mathias: det kan jeg jo gjøre
<sigurdga_> kunne ikke EU krevd at det ble konkurranse på platformen?
<Mathias> sigurdga_: sikkert
<malin> de har jo krevd dedt på pc-ålattformen  med tanke på nettleser. Hvorfor ikke OS, musikkspiller, videospiller osv også?
<sigurdga_> os er jo viktig
<malin> så neste gang jeg kjøper klokkeradio bør jeg få velge selv hvilket os den skal ha
<Mathias> ja
<malin> ja. os er jo veldig viktig
<sigurdga_> tja. en pc er vel kanskje litt mer general-purpose enn en klokkeradio, selv om en klokkeradio faktisk har hele to funksjoner
<malin> mhm
<Mathias> sigurdga_: den kan ha fler!
<malin> satte det litt på spissen + hvor går grensa?
<Mathias> f.eks. spotify, osmos, htpc
<Mathias> malin: null grenser! :D
<sigurdga_> vi vil jo ha åpnere platformer og fri konkurranse, men en datamaskin skal man jo kunne gjøre "alt" med
<malin> ja, men skal jeg da selv få velge os på tven, klokkeradioen også, eller går grensa et annet sted?
<Mathias> malin: tror grensa går ved kjøkkenklokka
<malin> ok :)
<Mathias> snart er vattballen ferdig! :D
<sigurdga_> Mathias: hvorfor er ikke kjøkkenklokka en del av nettbrettet på kjøkkenveggen?
<Mathias> sigurdga_: kjøkkenklokka er kun mekanisk :P
<sigurdga_> så gammeldags :!
<Mathias> jau :)
<Mathias> mulig det går an å henge laptoper som vekter da! :P
<RoyK> den dagen apple innfører linux, er de nok på konkursens rand
<RoyK> de er jo deleid av mikkesoft også
<geirha> 1. Registrer "iUbuntu"-navnet, 2. Saksøk Canonical fordi Ubuntu ligner for mye på iUbuntu, 3. ????, 4. Profitt
<Mathias> brb, registrere et navn
<Mathias> kanskje registrere buntu også? :P
<malin> tja
#ubuntu-no 2013-10-28
<Malinux> jo-erlend: jeg liker den videoen med sammenligning av unity og gnome-panel
<jo-erlend> hehe, mange takk. Det var ikke egentlig meningen at det skulle være et race. Jeg ville sammenlikne måten å gjøre tingene på, så jeg prøvde å komme på en oppgave som jeg visste var mulig uten at jeg hadde gjort det før i noen av miljøene. Race-greia kom som en ettertanke. Og fyttikatta for noen tilbakemeldinger jeg fikk :)
<jo-erlend> det hjalp ikke noe særlig at den havnet på omgubuntu heller. Hadde aldri verden sett for meg at folk skulle bli _så_ sinte på grunn av en artig liten snutt. :)
<Mathias> hva er det dere snakket ut? har visst plinget ut et par ganger :\
<Mathias> snakket om*
<Mathias> fortsatt alt for tidlig på morgenen :P
<jo-erlend> IvarB, kom over et gammelt forsøk på å bygge en Ubuntu Norge-side på Google+ som mildt sagt ikke har vært gjort så mye med... Annet enn å legge ut en video: https://plus.google.com/u/0/105905257040186762502/posts
<jo-erlend> Jeg gjorde noen feil hvis målet i utgangspunktet var et race. Da skulle jeg for eksempel ha funnet ut av filnavn og tekst på forhånd sånn at jeg ikke behøvde å tenke ut det mens jeg holdt på. Det påvirket resultatene litt. Men så gjorde jeg jo noen interessante feil i Unity også og det var egentlig sånne ting jeg prøvde å snappe opp.
<Mathias> jo-erlend: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/04/which-saves-more-time-unity-or-gnome-panel-video ?
<jo-erlend> Mathias, den ja :)
<Mathias> da ligger den på watch later ;P
<jo-erlend> Mathias, hvordan kom du egentlig frem til omg-lenken fra den lenken jeg ga deg? :)
<Mathias> google er alltids hjelpsom
<Mathias> "jo-erlend schinstad omgubuntu"
<Mathias> eller om man skal være rask, "jo-*pilned* omg*pilned*" :p
<IvarB> morn
<Mathias> mrn
<IvarB> hva syns dere er den beste desktoppen for multiskjerm oppsett på linux? unity, gnome, kde, awesome, xfce?
<Mathias> IvarB: er det multiple choice?
<njalk> IvarB, jeg heller mot gnome
<Malinux> jo-erlend: ja, det var nok noen som opplevde det som et race eller noe, da noen jeg viste den til kommenterte at de syntes du brukte lengere tid i gnome-panel, men jeg iker i alle fall at den viser hovedpoenget. Workflowen i unity kan bli ganske så mye raskere
<IvarB> det jeg tenkte mest på er hva syns dere gir best muligheter mtp. flere skjermer
<IvarB> altså, begrensninger osv
<Malinux> ah
<Malinux> jeg har prøvd lite med mer enn en skjerm
<Malinux> men det jeg har opplevd itl nå er at jeg føler jeg har mistet noe kontroll
<Malinux> når jeg bytter mellom programmer
<IvarB> på...?
<Malinux> men jeg må nesten koble det opp igjen slik for å huske skikkeig hva jeg ikke likte så godt
<Malinux> mener at det var random hvilken skjerm programmet vistes på og sånt
<IvarB> hmmm
<Malinux> jeg er ikke alltid så flink til å forklare skikkelig + at det er en stund siden jeg koblet opp enda en skjerm på laptoppen
<IvarB> det som "ødelegger" litt for meg i unity og kde er jo disse vertikale toolbar'ene
<IvarB> du må liksom "over dem" for å komme til neste skjerm
<Malinux> ja
<Malinux> det også husker jeg
<Malinux> faktisk så er et problem (mulig det er bare jeg som har problemet) var at den ikke viser hele skjermen, slik at noe forsvinner på en måte utenfor skjermen
<IvarB> jaha
<Malinux> ja
<IvarB> det tror jeg er et konfigurasjons-problem
<Malinux> slik at menyen til venstre f.eks. blir kuttet noe
<Malinux> antageigvis ja
<IvarB> jeg har 3 identiske 24" skjermer
<IvarB> har aldri opplevd noe sånt på de
<IvarB> men må stikke, snakkes i kveld ellerno
<Malinux> okey :)
<njalk> IvarB, gnome-shell på flere skjermer fungerer veldig greit
<Mathias> IvarB: du kan ha den på én skjerm
#ubuntu-no 2013-10-29
<nedis_> 03:53 < RoyK> 5 02:33 <Malinux> Jeg er enig i at vi trenger folk kan ting, men vi trenger ikke folk som forsurer miljet.
<jo-erlend> Det Malinux sier der, er helt i tråd med Ubuntus offisielle holdninger, som beskrevet i Code of Conduct: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/conduct
<jo-erlend> For å kunne bruke navnet Ubuntu i datasammenheng, enten det er på Facebook, Google eller IRC, må man forholde seg til Ubuntu Code of Conduct. Det er Canonicals betingelse for at vi får bruke deres merkevare.
<jo-erlend> Det beste er hvis alle klarer å oppføre seg noenlunde høflig, produktivt og vennlig. Det hender at man hisser seg opp og da prøver vi å roe hverandre ned. Men uansett hvor dyktig du er, så er dårlig oppførsel uakseptabelt. Vedvarende dårlig oppførsel, etter stadige advarsler, kan bare ha én konsekvens. Da må vedkommende gå et annet sted.
<jo-erlend> Når foreldre snakker om at barna har begynt med Ubuntu, ønsker vi at de skal si ting som "funnet frem til" og ikke "rota seg borti". Vi har et ansvar for å bygge et positivt, trygt og vennlig miljø.
<Mathias> ifølge meg er det greit nok å være litt sur en gang iblant, men ikke dra det såppas ut som royk uheldigvis gjorde
<jo-erlend> Wow. Nå lærte jeg noe nytt. Jeg trodde alle USB-kabler som så kompatible ut, var kompatible? Prøvde å flashe Nexusen min nå, men fikk mange rare feilmeldinger. Det viste seg å være kabelen. Den funker til alt annet, men da jeg byttet, fungerte det som bare det. Kjent problem også.
<citoyen> jo-erlend: Ifølge speccen skal 1.1 og 2.0 være kompatible begge veier
<jo-erlend> citoyen, det er i hvertfall et eller annet som gjør at det ikke funker med alle kabler, selv om de funker med alle andre ting.
<citoyen> myftisk.
<jo-erlend> bekreftet av andre også; https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/android-building/KNOURJ0YSNo
<citoyen> mulig devicen krever en viss båndbredde
<citoyen> i så fall vil det tryne med en 1.1-kabel
<jo-erlend> ah. Det kan være greia vet du.
<Mathias> kan også bare være at kabelen er litt småødelagt inni og har mye støy
<Mathias> har gitt meg et par rare feil med forskjellige ting
<andyoslo> Hmm
<andyoslo> Linux henger under oppstart, er det noen måte jeg kan se hvilken modul den henger på?
#ubuntu-no 2013-10-30
<SlimG> $ net-snmp-config --create-snmpv3-user -ro -a Pass0rd didrik
<SlimG> /usr/bin/net-snmp-config: 236: /usr/bin/net-snmp-config: net-snmp-create-v3-user: not found
<SlimG> Nokon tips til kvifor dette skjer på Ubuntu Server 13.10?
<Malinux> ikke godt å si, annet enn at jeg ikke ville kjørt en server som ikke er lts
<Malinux> men noen må jo prøve ut disse i mellom for å finne sånne feil :)
<Malinux> har du spurt på #ubuntu eller #ubuntu-server ?
<SlimG> Det gjer etter å ha prøvd her
<Malinux> oki :)
<SlimG> Ser ut til at "net-snmp-confi" forventar at "net-snmp-create-v3-user" eksisterar i PATH, eg finn ikkje denne fila på http://packages.ubuntu.com/ heller
 * SlimG har ein feeling av å ha snubla over avleggs verkty
<Malinux> kanskje det
<Malinux> bug 941197
<lubotu3> bug 941197 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu) "evolution not present when set to default e-mail client" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/941197
<Malinux> og jeg har rapportert den inn :D :D :D :D
<Dry_Lips> Det blir karma på deg da!
 * Malinux litt kry, men jeg har jo ikke laget fixen da, den æren får den få den som har laget den, hvem nå enn det er.
<Malinux> men vil det ikke dukke opp noe sted når man oppdaterer eller noe?
<Malinux> er visst over et år siden jeg rapporte inn. Merkelig, for jeg var sikker på det ikke var så alt for lenge siden. Kanskje den er fikset for lenge siden :)
<jo-erlend> Malinux, yeah! :)
<Malinux> jo-erlend: :D
<jo-erlend> Malinux, jo, det _kan_ komme som en SRU til en utgitt versjon, eller i en senere versjon.
<Malinux> og hva er en SRU=
<Malinux> *?
<jo-erlend> Stable Release Update. Det er ikke-sikkerhetsmessige feilfikser til stabile utgivelser.
<jo-erlend> eller.. det var litt overforenklet.
<jo-erlend> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<Malinux> okey
<Malinux> men det er kanskje ikke vanlig at de som rapporterte buggen er nevnt? Det er kanskje bare de som har laget fixen og sånt? Det hadde jo vært litt gøy å bli nevnt, men det viktigste er jo uansett at ting er fikset :)
<Malinux> bare litt gøy at noe jeg har rapportert inn har fått status som fixed :D
<Malinux> det tror jeg ikke har skjedd før
<jo-erlend> Morsomt :)
<Malinux> ja :)
<jo-erlend> Kjør utviklingsversjon tidlig og rapporter alle du finner, så får du flere :)
<Malinux> men jeg er overasket over at det er så lenge siden jeg rapporterte den inn. Syntes det lignet noe jeg gjorde for et par måneder siden jeg
<Malinux> jo-erlend: ja :) jeg ska definitivt gjøre det en del med 14.04, så mye jeg i alle fall orker
<jo-erlend> det er jo knallbra. :)
<jo-erlend> 13.10 har i hvertfall vært veldig stabil og fin gjennom hele utviklingsperioden og jeg ville tippe at Trusty vil bli enda tryggere siden den er konservativ i tillegg til at QA stadig forbedres.
<jo-erlend> Hvis du er tidlig over på Trusty, kan det være lurt å henge på #ubuntu+1
<jo-erlend> Det har jo hendt et par ganger at ting har gått skikkelig galt, særlig i forbindelse med X. Så da kan det være lurt å følge litt med for å se om noen rapporterer om noe styggedom.
#ubuntu-no 2013-10-31
<Malinux> oki. jeg kan tenke meg å switche til Trusty tidlig, men kanskje jeg burde sett på mulighetn til å dualboote 14.04 med 12.04
<Malinux> sånn
<qwebirc91138> what is here :)?
<qwebirc91138> for me some amazing i come here form SEO link :)
<qwebirc91138> is amaizing
<qwebirc91138> :)
<qwebirc91138> i can get some link here?
<qwebirc91138> http://zielona-kawa.com.pl
<qwebirc91138> http://tabletki-antykoncepcyjne.org
<qwebirc91138> http://erekcja.edu.pl
<qwebirc91138> http://greencoffee-beanextract.co.uk/
<Mathias> qwebirc88274: this is a norwegian channel, and please don't spam links here
<qwebirc91138> but tell me some think
<qwebirc91138> anyone see those link
<qwebirc91138> http://mvdh.pl http://hbfitnessclub.pl http://odchudzanie123.pl http://legia-warszawa.com.pl http://olgologo.pl http://airswimmers.waw.pl http://calek.pl http://mediaa.pl http://raportmedialny.pl http://sunt-femeie.com http://tobiaszek.sos.pl http://well-fit.rzeszow.pl http://apartdom.com.pl http://aceiteolivavirgen.eu http://dicke-maenner.com http://ordering-viagra.com http://diabet-zaharat.net http://kwiatosfera.eu http://di
#ubuntu-no 2013-11-01
<Mathias> noen som vil hjelpe meg med å finne ut hvorfor nettverkskortet på bestemor sin maskin plutselig bare kobler ut?
<Mathias> den kobler seg helt fint på nettverket, og man har internett, men etter en stund konker det helt
<sigurdga> Mathias: jeg hadde noe liknende hos modern. Jeg måtte koble av og på trådløsnettet for å midlertidig løse problemet.
<jo-erlend_> Roy Sigurd Karlsbakk viser tegn til å ville overta for meg. Ettersom jeg kommer til å gi meg snart og ingen andre vil, så er det kanskje bedre at han overtar enn at en eller annen fra Ubuntu Community Council finner noen?
<sigurdga> jeg synes det virker stort av deg å foreslå det på den måten
<sigurdga> det er vel en viss sjanse for at UCC ville ha kommet fram til han etter litt tid uansett, kanskje
<sigurdga> "virker stort" er altså _veldig_ positivt (er trøtt nå, så vil heller overforklare enn å bli misforstått)
<jo-erlend_> Jeg elsker å kunne gå ut å ta en røyk akkurat når det passer meg. .)
<sigurdga> hmm. jeg er trøtt og trenger det med teskje.
<Malinux> hm
<jo-erlend_> mitt forslag er at citoyen overtar det lille, men viktige ansvaret som er rent praktisk. Og da mener jeg først og fremst at hun bare overtar ansvaret for alle kontoene. Hun har kontroll, så kan det godt være noen helt andre som styrer i hverdagen. Det hadde vært den beste løsningen sånn som jeg ser det.
<Malinux> ja, men syntes ikke Roy er en kandidat for å ta over
<jo-erlend_> jeg skal ikke ha noen meninger om det, annet enn at jeg synes at at den eneste kandidaten som melder seg må være velkommen i kanalene.
<sigurdga> citoyen virker som et "nøytralt" alternativ, og det er ikke dumt
<blaamann> +1 citoyen
<Malinux> sigurdga: enig med deg
<Malinux> jeg stemmer også på citoyen
<blaamann> Foreslår citoyen, Malinux, sigurdga og Robert Grønning som ny styringsgruppe.
#ubuntu-no 2013-11-02
<winb> Er det store sikkerhetsroblemer rundt det aa sette opp epostserver selv ?
<dr0pix> winb: Med hvilke protokoller?
<dr0pix> Tenkte du smtp?
<dr0pix> Eller må den brukes?
<Mathias> winb: tja
<sigurdga> winb: ja, men ikke la det stoppe deg
<sigurdga> men pass på at din IP ikke er i et subnett med spammere
<sigurdga> jeg tror jeg ville valgt debian, forresten, for det er kjekt å slippe oppdateringer for ofte
<sigurdga> og så ville jeg ikke hatt for mye annet på samme maskin (ikke torrents,ikke grafisk, ikke php)
<sigurdga> det med php kan være litt vanskelig å unngå, men det er der de fleste sikkerhetshullene og -oppdateringene er, av det jeg har sett på min server
<sigurdga> winb: https://workaround.org/ispmail/squeeze er den jeg har brukt, men du trenger sikkert ikke virtuelle brukere og dill - og da er det egentlig ganske enkelt
#ubuntu-no 2014-10-27
<skandix> morn
<Mathias> mrn
<skandix> står til her a?
<RoyK> Mathias: fremdeles askefast?
<Mathias> hihi, nei
<Mathias> eller joda, stikker til oslo imorgen
<Mathias> <- litt trøtt
<RoyK> kom du deg innom Kolaportið?
<Mathias> jau
<RoyK> nok hestekjøtt til å mette mange der ;)
<RoyK> og tørrfisk
<RoyK> og hákarl
<RoyK> har du smakt kæstur hákarl?
<RoyK> (direkte oversatt: rotten hai)
<Mathias> tviler
<RoyK> lukter litt som tørrfisk
<RoyK> og smaker litt som tørrfisk
<RoyK> bare 10x så mye
<RoyK> så serveres normalt med brennivín
<RoyK> de har en juletradisjon der oppe også
<RoyK> å lage kæst skata
<RoyK> (råtten skate)
<RoyK> tilbredes varmt, utendørs, selv midtvinters, siden lukta vil sette seg i veggene om du lager den innendørs
<Mathias> <.<
#ubuntu-no 2014-10-30
<Cyric> hey guys.. someone has issue for changing mac address in ub14.04
<Cyric> mac on wlan0 interface
<Cyric> it automatically restore the old one
#ubuntu-no 2014-10-31
<RoyK> Cyric: it always does that on reboot - the change isn't permanent - and btw, this is a norwegian channel ;)
<Cyric> royk: thanks.. i live in norway (i do not know if this is enought! :) ) for the problem... i know that the change is not permanent.. but the reset happens when i try to connect to any network (without rebooting it..)
<Cyric> anyway.. i solved it.. .i had to shoutdown the networkmanager and restart after the change
<RoyK> Cyric: ah
<RoyK> Cyric: the change may come into effect if the NIC is up when the command is issued
<RoyK> Cyric: also - language isn't a problem, really - btw do you speak any norwegian?
<Cyric> yes i do speak some norwegian... b
<Cyric> but is pretty basic
<RoyK> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YP1Ni982SJ8
<RoyK> Cyric: where from?
<shazzr> Sliter medinstallasjon av ubuntu. Har raid-disk, men grub vil ikke installeres, og jeg kan ikke boote. Tips`?
<RoyK> shazzr: hvor mange disker? hvilket raid-nivå?
<Cyric> Royk:   .IT
<RoyK> Cyric: ?
<RoyK> ah - you're italian? lost context
<Cyric> :)
<Cyric> sorry i have been AFK for few minutes.. :D
<Cyric> anyway... i still have problems... my private network does accept my  spoofed mac without any problem... another network (pubblic) get stuck for few seconds and then reset the reset the connection ...when does this it restore my old MAC...
<Cyric> so i am not able to connect with a spoofed mac...
<RoyK> the MAC address is only for the LAN
<RoyK> it doesn't travel across the router and onto the internet
<Cyric> yes i know
<Cyric> so if i try to spoof my MAC when i am at home i works fine...
<Cyric> if i try to do this in a pubblic network (similar to the one find to airports), It does not work anymore
<Cyric> it is strange
<RoyK> why do you spoof it?
<Cyric> it seems that the service get stucked and it automatically respaw it--> when does this it resets my original MAC
<Cyric> also another strange thing is my interface file
<Cyric> it does not contain much...only this
<Cyric> # interfaces(5) file used by ifup(8) and ifdown(8)
<Cyric> auto lo
<Cyric> iface lo inet loopback
<RoyK> ifdown/ifup will reset the mac
<RoyK> unless you add it to /etc/network/interfaces
<Cyric> why changing mac? Because i dont like mine :D
<Cyric> i know... but i am not doing it...
<Cyric> i am not doing ifup/if down...  it does it automatically when i try to connect to some SPECIFIC networks...
<Cyric> i have to try with another OS or Distro... to see if i have the same problem...
<RoyK> Cyric: another distro won't help much - this is kernel stuff
<Cyric> i tried with Winzoz and it works fine
<Cyric> i will try Kali in a couple of weeks
<Cyric> my suspect is that is ubuntu related problem..
<Cyric> expecially network manager
<Mathias> Cyric: how do you set your MAC?
<Cyric> sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<Cyric> macchanger -m xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx wlan0
<Cyric> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> ifconfig eth0 hw ether 02:01:02:03:04:08
<RoyK> should work well in realtime
<RoyK> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/MAC_address_spoofing
<RoyK> perhaps a better way
<RoyK> ip link set dev interface address XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX
<RoyK> ip link set needed the device to be down, though
<Aeyoun> Jeg sliter stadig vekk med sinnsyke usynlige karakterer som blir satt inn i kodene mine. Må bruke hexdump for å se de.
<Aeyoun> Idag var det capital A with circumflex (en veldig synlig karakter som aldles ikke ble vist noe sted eller var i en sammenheng hvor jeg noengang skulle ha skrevet inn noe sånt.
<Aeyoun> Som oftest er det zero-width space characters som dukker opp.
<Aeyoun> Har noen andre opplevd dette?
<Aeyoun> gnome-terminal, gedit,
#ubuntu-no 2014-11-01
<RoyK> ikke sett det med vim ;)
<RoyK> !editor wars
<RoyK> bot-en er visst ikke oppdatert
<geirha> Aeyoun: Non-breaking space får jeg ofte hvis jeg glemmer å skru den av. Med standard oppsett gir «Alt Gr+Mellomrom» nbsp
<geirha> Men  krever vel litt mer arbeid å skrive ved et uhell
<Aeyoun> Når jeg skriver CSS bruker jeg masse tid på disse random usynlige tegnene.
#ubuntu-no 2015-10-26
<olav1234> hei, jeg fjernet openssh-server fra serveren min med et uhell, og etter ny installasjon virker ikke pubkey inlogging lengre, kan noen hjelpe?
<Mathias> hva sier ssh -v <host> ? (bruk pastebin)
<olav1234> jeg har funnet feilen, takk for hjelp allikevel!
<Mathias> la meg gjette, permissions?
<olav1234> sjekket /var/log/auth.log (noe jeg burde ha gjort først)
<olav1234> nesten, jeg lagde en gruppe for sshbrukere før jeg fikk fjernet openssh-server
<olav1234> i kafferusen glemte jeg å legge til min egen bruker til gruppen
<Mathias> fort gjort å glemme sånt
<olav1234> så nyinstallasjonen av openssh server hadde ingen ting med saken å gjøre
<olav1234> jau, det er det
<RoyK> olav1234: sikkert bare host key som er forandra
<RoyK> olav1234: vertens nøkkel blir jo generert på ny etter nyinstallasjon av openssh
#ubuntu-no 2015-10-28
<jolo-maxe> Aloha!
<jolo-maxe> Er det noen som kan hjelple en noob? Lurer litt på hvilken user jeg skal kjøre en system service på hjemme-serveren.
<jolo-maxe> og hvordan jeg skal gi rettigheter til mapper service skal har tilgang til
<jolo-maxe> group-own?
<RoyK> jolo-maxe: hva slags tjeneste?
<jolo-maxe> RoyK: syncthing
<RoyK> ser ut til at det ligger pakker her http://apt.syncthing.net/
<RoyK> generelt bør man ikke kjøre sånt som root
<RoyK> andre brukere er greit
<jolo-maxe> service kjører som root nå og virker
<jolo-maxe> hvis jeg lager en egen bruker som skal kjøre service
<RoyK> jolo-maxe: er det laget ny bruker for den?
<RoyK> mange tjenester starter som root og bytter bruker etter å ha åpna porter og sånt
<hjd> En del ting oppretter egne brukere når de installeres, men kjenner ikke til denne spesifikt.
<jolo-maxe> prøver å følge denne guiden
<jolo-maxe> http://docs.syncthing.net/users/autostart.html#on-ubuntu-like-systems
<jolo-maxe> jeg skal velge eksisterende eller lage ny bruker
<RoyK> jolo-maxe: å kjøre ting som lytter på nettet som også kjører som root uten å bytte til ikke-rotbruker, er generelt galskap
<jolo-maxe> ja
<jolo-maxe> det kjønner jeg
<jolo-maxe> men jeg vil lage en bruker
<RoyK> useradd -m syncthing
<jolo-maxe> og er usikker hvordan jeg gir tilgang til mapper osv. til den nye bruker
<jolo-maxe> mapper er jo allerede eid av andre brukere
<RoyK> jolo-maxe: har du en syncthing-bruker?
<RoyK> jolo-maxe: den sida der viste jo til noe sånt
<jolo-maxe> vent litt
<jolo-maxe> finner en "sync" user
<RoyK> tror ikke den er relevant
<jolo-maxe> ok, da lager jeg en ny enn.
<RoyK> ser det er en kanal som heter #syncthing  - prøv der
<jolo-maxe> ok, takk for hjelpen :D
#ubuntu-no 2016-11-06
<RoyK> asdfadsf: :)
<KDG-WeeChat> hi / hei
<RoyK> evening / aften
<KDG-WeeChat> norway / english?
<KDG-WeeChat> norway or english?*
<Malinux> norsk :)
<KDG-WeeChat> oki :)
#ubuntu-no 2017-10-30
<AndyOslo> Hmmm, da har jeg vist fått ny nettlevrandør
<AndyOslo> Og ikkeno offentlige iper på noen ting
<AndyOslo> Men hastigheten er ikke så gærn da
<AndyOslo> http://beta.speedtest.net/result/6748764277
#ubuntu-no 2017-11-02
<Jesper> Hei
<RoyK> heihei
<RoyK> trur Malinux står på huet inni en server :)
<Jesper> Hehe, har plugga 2 av diskene rett inn i hovedkortet nå
<Jesper> Kjørte mdadm --examine, ser ingen forskjell fra sas controller, og hovedkort
<RoyK> ikke bra
<RoyK> kan du dobbeltsjekke biosen på raidkontrolleren? se om det står til jbod?
<Malinux> hei Jesper
<Jesper> Det kan jeg gjøre
<Jesper> Hei
<Malinux> jeg står med hodet inni en server :p
<Malinux> men håper jeg snart er ferdig med det
<RoyK> noen har elefanthode, vannhode osv, Malinux har serverhue :D
<Malinux> RoyK: ja, så jeg fordeler jobbene på alle demonene mine
<Jesper> Alle diskene står som JBOD i raidcontroller bios
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> merkelig at ikke mdadm finner noe, da
<Jesper> Ja, er liksom ikke noe tegn på at raidet har eksistert bortsett fra mdadm.conf
<Jesper> Kan vel nesten bare være raid controlleren som har gjort noe rart?
<RoyK> virker sånn
<RoyK> så da er det egentlig bare én mulighet igjen, å lage raidet på nytt med samme rekkefølge av disker og --assume-clean
<RoyK> og så be til nærmeste gud
<Jesper> ja
<RoyK> hvor mange spares hadde du? Malinux sa noe om to
<Jesper> 2 ja
<RoyK> det er nok ikke nødvendig med to spares med raid-6
<RoyK> men greit hvis du har noia :)
<Jesper> Kjekt å ha :P
<Jesper> Er ikke så dyrt med disker
<Jesper> Hjalp lite i dette tilfelle da
<RoyK> ja
<RoyK> backup er kjekt
<RoyK> raid er ikke backup
<Jesper> Hadde planer om å få meg cloud backup
<Jesper> Kom bare aldri så langt
<RoyK> vi driver og stifter ei forening for datalagring for å slippe skyløsninger
<RoyK> kommer nok tilbake med mer når vi har detaljer
<Jesper> Får håpe det blir noe ut av det da
<Jesper> Hørtes ikke dumt ut
<RoyK> det er i gang
<RoyK> Malinux står på hue i den serveren nå
<Jesper> Hehe
<RoyK> det blir ekte godt, gammeldags spleiselag, men registrert forening med regnskap og alt - dama er revisor
<RoyK> altså kjæresten min, mia, ikke Malinux
<Jesper> Blir sikkert bra dety
<Jesper> det*
<RoyK> mhm - trur det
<Jesper> Finnes ikke noe logger som gir meg rekkefølga på diskene da?
<Jesper> Tenkte i forhold til id på disker og bokstavene de har.
<RoyK> problemet er også at enhetsnavna kan endres ved omstart
<Jesper> Tenkte på id til disken, siden den holder seg vel?
<Jesper> Altså "disk identifier"
<RoyK> det under /dev/disk/by-id/ holder seg konstant
<RoyK> mens sd[abcde] etc kan variere utfra hva som oppdages først under oppstart
<RoyK> det varierer mellom kontrollere
<RoyK> husker du hvordan du laga raidet? tok du de første 11 i raidet og de siste to som spare?
<RoyK> i så fall kan vi jo prøve for å se om det funker
<Jesper> Regner med det ble de første 11 ja
<Jesper> Er jo vært ett forsøk. Er jo ikke fullstendig krise om det skulle skjære seg
<RoyK> gå inn som root og kjør tmux a
<RoyK> dvs logg inn som root eller som deg sjøl og så kjør sudo -i og så tmux a
<RoyK> husker du om du laga partisjoner først og så la raidet på dem eller om du la raidet på diskene direkte?
<Jesper> Direkte
<Jesper> Noe iscsi ellerno?
 * AndyOslo har stort behov for å restarte routeren\mediakonverteren eller hva det kalles den som får inn fiber i ene enden, og coax til tv og rj-45 til internett
<RoyK> iscsi?
<RoyK> det er scsi over TCP
<RoyK> disse er vel kobla direkte på SAS/SATA?
<Jesper> Glem det
<Jesper> Raida direkte hvertfall
<RoyK> prøve å rekreere raidet?
<Jesper> Kjør på
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> level=raid0
<RoyK> ser jeg på den der
<RoyK> game over for det raidet der
<Malinux> men det står også devices=0
<Malinux> så tviler på at det er reelt
<Jesper> Lurer på hva som har skjedd, det sto det har vært raid 0 på diskene?
<RoyK> ja
<RoyK> virker rart
<RoyK> men foreslår at du lager et nytt raid-6 med én spare
<RoyK> du har jo dobbel paritet i r6 uansett
<RoyK> og så legger du lvm på toppen av det
<Jesper> Ja, blir nok til det
<Jesper> Men, kan det være raid kontrolleren som har fått til å lage raid 0?
<Jesper> Virker veldig merkelig
<Jesper> Er liksom litt skeptisk på å fortsette å bruke den.
<Jesper> Har ikke peng til noe ny kontroller akkurat nå
<RoyK> kan jo bare slenge opp et nytt raid der nå
<RoyK> dataene er nok borte
<Jesper> Joda, men vil dette kunne skje igjen?
<Jesper> Er litt skummelt å ikke finne årsaken
<RoyK> aner ikke
<RoyK> virkelig
<RoyK> men anbefaler en LSI9201 eller tilsvarende neste gang
<RoyK> enkel HBA-sak som er rask og fin, støtter vel raid-1 og 1+0 og 0, men funker best med software-raid
<RoyK> har brukt dem i rimelig store systemer på noen hundre tera
<RoyK> og fås billig på ebukta
<Jesper> FÃ¥r man den med 24porter?
<Jesper> Altså 6 sas porter
<AndyOslo> Er vell noe sånt jeg vurderer hvis jeg skal utvide raidet mitt
<RoyK> Jesper: nei, men du kan kombinere den med en sas-expander
<RoyK> Jesper: dvs to, så du kan få opptil 48 porter
<RoyK> du finner lsi3081-greier der også, men ikke kjøp dem, de støtter ikke >2TB
<Jesper> Ja ok
<RoyK> Jesper: men snekre nytt raid med lvm oppå? tmux?
<Jesper> Hadde vært fint
<RoyK> ok, kom inn i tmuxen igjen
<Jesper> Er her
<RoyK> Jesper: du har 25TiB ledig under /data
<Jesper> Nice
<Jesper> Bare å få fylt opp igjen da :P
<RoyK> Jesper: hva var det du hadde liggende der?
<Jesper> Er en media server
<Jesper> Hadde filmer og serier som jeg streamer via Plex
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> hvor mye hadde du?
<Jesper> 15tb
<RoyK> og - forresten - kan vi gjøre et forsøk? kopiere inn litt søppel og ta ned maskina - nappe ut raidkontrolleren og sette en inn igjen etter noen minutter og se om ting oppfører seg
<RoyK> bedre å gjøre det nå enn etter at du har brukt noen uker på å fylle opp skiten
<Jesper> Det er sikkert veldig lurt
<Jesper> Det kan vi gjøre
 * RoyK har bare jobba med linux og sånt i 25 år, men litt har han lært
<RoyK> 23 år, faktisk,
<Jesper> hehe
<Malinux> ikke lenger?
<RoyK> hehe
<Jesper> Jobba med linux siden før jeg var født da, er 20 jeg :P
<RoyK> hihi
<RoyK> vi begynner alle et sted
<AndyOslo> Hehe, jeg installerte Linux for første gang for ca. 20 år siden
<RoyK> rimelig fett raid for en 20-Ã¥ring, da
<Jesper> Blir fort sånn når man er glad i data
<Jesper> Fant servern til 5000 på finn
<Jesper> Har nå oppgradert alt i den da
<Malinux> kult :)
<Jesper> Men, fortsatt billig for rack kabinett med 24 plasser :P
<Malinux> jeg starta med linux etter jeg blei født, men første gang jeg så linux, ble jeg visst skuffa. hæ, det ligner jo på DOS, hvordan kan det være noe bra da da?! tenkte jeg :p
<Jesper> Hehe
<Jesper> Skulle ønske jeg starta med DOS
<Malinux> hehe, jeg var litt for opphengt i GUI og sånt
<Jesper> Hadde nok vært letter å gå fra DOS til linux enn Windows Server 2012 til linux :P
<Malinux> men var ikke uvanlig å avslutte windows for å starte opp dosspill direkte i dos. windows tar jo litt mye  minne, etc
<Malinux> tja
<RoyK> Jesper: at jeg har jobba med linux lenge, betyr ikke at jeg nødvendigvis veit alt - nye ting kommer stadig - unge lærer raskere enn oss gæmliser ;)
<Malinux> og noen tar ting raskere osv
<AndyOslo> Men det beste er jo at stadig flere får øynene opp for Linux
<RoyK> Jesper: men tar du ned boksen og plugger ut litt for å herje litt med den?
<Jesper> Ja
<RoyK> Jesper: hvis du planlegger å kjøre opp vm-er på den der, så anbefaler jeg å slenge til en ssd eller to for caching
<Jesper> Blir nok kun mediaserver
<Jesper> Grunnen til kraftige CPUer er 4k streaming :P
<RoyK> evt strømming ;)
<RoyK> bruker du plex?
<Jesper> Ja
<RoyK> bruker stort sett webdav sjøl
<RoyK> for å gjøre det enkelt
<Jesper> Booter igjen nå
<RoyK> hva slags server er det? supermicro eller noe?
<Jesper> RPC-4224 kabinett, ASUS Z10PA-D8, 2x Intel Xeon E5-2620 V4
<Jesper> "Welcome to emergency mode" Hva er dette?
<RoyK> hm - kanskje den ikke klarte å montere opp ting?
<RoyK> logg inn som root
<RoyK> sjekk /proc/mdstat
<RoyK> og kjør pvs, vgs og lvs for å se m du finner noe
<RoyK> mount og/eller df vil vise hva som er montert - sistnevnte er litt lettere å tolke
<RoyK> Jesper: det er uansett bedre om det skjer feil nå enn om tre måneder når du har fylt opp diskene :þ
<Jesper> Ja, den er ikke montert
<RoyK> er vg-en synlig? md?
<RoyK> er det noe i /proc/mdstat?
<Jesper> Nei
<RoyK> mdadm --assemble --scan
<RoyK> funker dét?
<Jesper> Ser ikke slik ut
<Jesper> Den dukka ikke opp i /proc/mdstat hvertfall
<RoyK> hm
<RoyK> ok - rediger /etc/fstab - stapp en # foran den om /data
<RoyK> så bør den komme opp uten problemer
<RoyK> så kan vi andre komme inn og se på det
<Jesper> Også reboot for å komme ut av emergency mode da?
<RoyK> ja, bare ta en omstart
<RoyK> evt bare skriv "exit"
<RoyK> men greit å se om den kommer opp fra en omstart også
<Jesper> Starter opp nå
<Jesper> Tar litt lenger tid å boote den enn spillPCen min :P
<RoyK> servere er treige i oppstarten
<RoyK> det er vanlig
<Jesper> Skjekker vel ting litt grundigere der
<Jesper> Der er den oppe igjen
<RoyK> åpna en tmux
<Jesper> Jeg er inne
<RoyK> trur den kontrolleren din er på syre eller noe
<Jesper> Har kjørt fint på gamle hovedkortet lenge
<Jesper> Mulig den ikke er kompatibel med nye hovedkortet?
<RoyK> bare virker jævlig rart at jeg ikke finner noe om raidet på diskene
<RoyK> har aldri sett noe sånt
<Jesper> Merkelig
<RoyK> sjøl en manuell assemble funker ikke
<RoyK> det har jeg heller ikke sett
<RoyK> skaff deg en ny kontroller
<RoyK> og kanskje en sas expander
<RoyK> du får lsi92xx med fire sas-porter på ebukta ganske billig
<RoyK> dvs 16 lanes
<Jesper> Kan det være noe kryptering eller noe sånt?
<RoyK> og du får sas-expandere med 4 til 24 lanes billig
<RoyK> nei
<Jesper> Må nok kjøpe en sånn
<RoyK> et kort med to sas-porter og en sas-expander holder nok
<RoyK> bare pass på at du kjøper med riktig kabel
<RoyK> de fleste sas-expandere tar sas fra utsida, så da trenger du en sas-kontroller som har ekstern plugg
<Jesper> Trenger hvertfall total 6 sas innganger, da det går i sas hele veien fram til diskene
<RoyK> diskene er vel SATA?
<RoyK> så sånn ut på smart-dataene
<Jesper> Joda
<Jesper> Men de blir plugga rett i ett kort back
<Jesper> bak*
<Jesper> Som bruker sas
<Jesper> SÃ¥ jeg bruker ikke kabler til diskene
<RoyK> har du mange pci-e 8x-plasser?
<Jesper> Ja
<RoyK> https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=lsi%209201&=&_sacat=See-All-Categories
<RoyK> kan jo bare finne noe som passer
<RoyK> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-IT-Mode-LSI-9211-8i-SAS-SATA-8-port-PCI-E-Card-Bulk-pack/252996267204?hash=item3ae7c0acc4:g:0mkAAOSwiQ9ZRN9P
<RoyK> den her er nok bankers
<RoyK> kjøp noen av dem
<RoyK> evt en med eksterne porter og en expander
<Malinux> det chipsettet der er nice
<RoyK> med såpass treige disker som det du har, trenger du ikke full pupp på sas
<Jesper> SÃ¥ jeg trenger da en sas expander med 2 eksterne porter, og 6 interne?
<Jesper> Evnt finne noe som er helt internt
<RoyK> https://www.ebay.com/itm/LSI-SAS9201-16e-6Gbs-PCIe2-x8-16-Port-SAS-Controller-HBA-Host-Bus-Adapter/372113488738?epid=1301621744&hash=item56a3b13b62:g:EBkAAOSwbwJZ7dWi
<RoyK> https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-HP-24-Bay-PCI-e-SAS-Expander-Card-468405-001-487738-001/262633260835?epid=4004251738&hash=item3d26298723:g:RE4AAOSwdzVXvHQA
<RoyK> f.eks.
<RoyK> førstnevnte har 4xSAS
<RoyK> sistnevnte tar 1xSAS og utvider til 8xSAS
<RoyK> som en svitsj
<RoyK> 24 treige disker funker fint på fire SAS-lanes
<Jesper> Ja, da blir det litt handling til neste lønning :P
<RoyK> forresten - vi snakker en del sammen om et "datalagringslaug" (nynorsk er fint :D )
<RoyK> og kanskje litt ceph eller noe for å distribuere data sånn at man kan samarbeide med en slags distribuert backup
<RoyK> vi har ikke stifta noe ennå, men det skjer snart
<RoyK> hadde jo vært gøy å slippe unna de store skyløsningene og heller gjøre det sjøl, sikkert, anonymt osv
<RoyK> dvs helt anonymt er det jo vanskelig å få ting
<RoyK> men så sikkert som mulig
<Jesper> Høres ikke dumt ut
<RoyK> tanken er den gamle "gi etter evne, ta etter behov" - så kan vi lagre data billig og sikkert
<RoyK> og jada - det er et gammelt sosialistisk slagord, men vi er jo sosialister ;)
<Jesper> Ja, men da er det natta
<Jesper> Takker for meget god hjelp, og dere hører sikkert fra meg siden
<Malinux> det hadde vært hyggelig :)
<Jesper> En donasjon er også på sin plass, men det blir heller ikke før lønning :P
<Malinux> :)
<RoyK> Jesper: du kan jo bli med i "lauget"
#ubuntu-no 2017-11-03
<zeprox> hvilke løsning tenker dere å gå for?
<RoyK> til backup?
<zeprox> jau
<RoyK> duplicati over webdav og nextcloud i bakkant
<RoyK> i tillegg til bareos for småservere
<RoyK> dvs, for servere generelt, egentlig
<RoyK> men ingenting er spikra og vi har vel bare litt testdata der
<zeprox> nice! vurderer selv nextcloud! har ingen server satt opp enda men det kommer nok snart. er ikke så veldig glad i å måtte ty til løsninger som dropbox eller gdisk
<RoyK> har brukt owncloud og så nextcloud ganske lenge nå
<RoyK> det funker fint
<RoyK> dvs brukt det til sånne vanlige ting som det skal brukes til :)
<zeprox> stemmer! har vurdert owncloud en stund men snubla for litt sia over nextcloud og går nok for det.
<RoyK> så testa litt med duplicati over ssh, men ssh er suppetreigt til datakryptering, så tok webdavs i stedet, og da tok jeg det enkelt ved å bare installere nextcloud
<RoyK> nextcloud er jo en gaffel
<RoyK> av owncloud
<RoyK> men ser ut til at mesteparten av fokus er på nextcloud nå, ja
<RoyK> begynner å få mye fine plugger og sånt der
<zeprox> ja, jeg oppdaga det! har vært på flyttefot med ny jobb og hele pakka siste tiden, så har ikke hatt tid til pc før nå så researcher litt om dagen :P
<zeprox> du veit ikke om en fin løsning for ssh gjennom browser uten å måtte installere no form for extension? er ganske strengt på jobben så har ikke lov til å installere en dritt, men vil gjerne kunne fikle litt "hjemme" fra jobb
<Malinux> om dter windows, kan dunvel bruke putty? Den krever vel ikke installasjon, men kjøre direkte
<zeprox> problemet er at jeg ikke har lov til å laste ned noe eller sette inn noe form for usblagring eller lignende
<Malinux> ah
<Malinux> det finnes jo webirc, kanskje finnes det noe webssh-opplegg.
<zeprox> jaggu! https://tools.bartlweb.net/webssh/
<Malinux> nice :)
<Malinux> man kan sette opp på egen side osv. Kanskje det tryggeste? :)
<zeprox> er nok det ja!
<Malinux> ja
<RoyK> zeprox: hvor jobber du?
<zeprox> RoyK: rikstv på backoffice
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> fullt forståelig at de gjør det sånn,d a
<RoyK> vi har rimelig strengt regime her også (HiOA) - vanlige brukere får ikke installere noe som ikke er ferdigpakka hos oss på it
<zeprox> nei jeg ser den, er ikke mye som skal til for at ting skal gå rett vest!
<RoyK> noen ytterst få kan få en lokal adminbruker, men skjer det da noe med maskina, så tankes den opp med standard og dett var dett - vi feilsøker ikke sånt
<zeprox> jobba til 22 i går så har langhelg :D
